# Meerforellenfänge April 2013



## xfishbonex

Geht los Jungs #h


----------



## DamJam

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Ja Olaf wo sein deine Bilder? 
Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Geht gleich los, stehe gerade noch an der Bratpfanne...


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Heute war der perfekte Tag auf Ærø.

Strahlender Sonnenschein, kein Wind, wir um 1200 am Wasser.

Beim ca. 10. Wurf denke ich, da ist doch was neben dem Blinker... RUMMS... 63er... Das fängt ja gut an.

Gleiche Stelle, ein paar Würfe später, Nachläufer gleiche Grösse beisst am Blinker vorbei, Sch.... !!!

Ein paar Minuten später ne schöne 48er, die kommt auch mit.

Kippe anmachen, erst mal durchatmen...Maik brüllt:"hab eine, wohl ne kleine..." Der Fisch springt, wir kriegen nen Herzinfarkt, was ein Trum, bestimmt 70... Direkt vor dem Kescher noch ein Sprung, weg isser, wir total bekotzt !

5 Minuten später ne knapp Maßige, darf wieder schwimmen.

Maik sagt: "die stehen hier wohl gestapelt."

Ich will den Platz wechseln da ruft er wieder "Fisch!" Und wieder so ein Trümmer! Diesmal haut alles hin und ich keschere seinen 71er Überspringer.
Gegen diesen Fisch sehen meine geradezu jämmerlich aus, obwohl die auch super Fische waren.

Ein Däne, der neben uns nicht einen Biss hatte, wollte 500,- für unseren Blinker bezahlen, da wir aber nur jeder einen mithaben, musste er sein Geld behalten...

Fische bissen zwischen 1200 und 1400, dann war der Trupp weg und nichts passierte mehr.

Versuche jetzt gleich mal die Fotos auf den Server zu kriegen, die kommen dann extra...


----------



## DamJam

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Was für ein Blinker war denn die 500 Euronen wert? Oder waren es doch nur Kronen.


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Snurrebassen pink panther 14g, hatten uns die Jungs in Flensburg im Angelladen wärmstens empfohlen, dafür nochmal herzlichen Dank !!!


----------



## DamJam

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Richtig geile Dinger. Dickes Petri. Ich hoffe ich werde solche Sternstunden nächste Woche auch erleben dürfen.


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri Jungs? aber sicher das ihr da genau gemessen habt. sehen deutlich kleiner aus! trotzdem super fische!
ich hatte heut 5 kleine grönis( der größte war vll 45) 4 im drill verloren und sicher an die 10 bisse. Links und Recht neben standen auch zwei mit der Peitsche die haben vieleicht dumm geschaut.


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

100% richtig gemessen, im Haus nochmal nachgemessen, passt, die Fotos täuschen da vielleicht etwas. Wir feiern jetzt erstmal und machen ne Pulle auf, so ein geiler Tag!

Petri auch allen anderen Fängern! Morgen geht's weiter.


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Geile Fische! - tillykke & knaek og break - wie der Däne zu sagen pflegt! 

Man kann doch an dem Bild mit den 3 Fischen wunderbar sehen, wie die Längen- Verhältnisse sind!
Ü70 Heringsfresser in top Kondi - 63er  Fisch und fast 50er!
So sieht es eben aus, wenn die Fische nur 10cm länger sind und in Top Kondi - da wirkt selbst ein 60er Fisch ein wenig "kleiner" .
Ist doch bei allen Fischen so!
Ein 90er Hecht ist eben auch kein 100 m Hecht! 
Alls Tutti Frutti würde ich sagen!


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Olafspyder schrieb:


> 100% richtig gemessen, im Haus nochmal nachgemessen, passt, die Fotos täuschen da vielleicht etwas. Wir feiern jetzt erstmal und machen ne Pulle auf, so ein geiler Tag!
> 
> Petri auch allen anderen Fängern! Morgen geht's weiter.


Hammer!! 
Petri auch vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Olafspyder schrieb:


> Morgen geht's weiter.



Jop, sauber#6.
Haut noch was raus in DK.
Petri zur Serie !


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Waren heute zu zweit auch wieder unterwegs.
Sonne, kaum Wind, blauer Himmel, hoch motiviert...
Fische????? Fehlanzeige, kein einziger Biß, nix gesehen #q
Wasser, eindeutig zu kalt |uhoh:
Abr es kann nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri zu den Fischen!

Hin und wieder scheint ja mal was rauszukommen


----------



## Topic

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

leute auch wenn wir heute den ersten april haben ist,das was ich jetz schreibe kein schertz.

wir das heißt timisfishing,danisfishing und meine wenigkeit waren heute die küste unsicher machen....udn ich sage euch hast nur so an den ruten gescheppert :vik::vik::vik:

wir waren heute den ganzen tag unterwegs von 10 uhr bis 20 uhr an verschiedenen stränden und stellen und haben bei jedem strand was gefangen...ich mach daraus mal ne kleine geschichte.

wir packen unser zeug ein fahren los zum ersten strand....erste stelle wo sich ne ganze zeit nichts tat...stellenwechsel erster wurf von tim und fisch....leider nach kurzer zeit verloren.....so dann noch an 2 anderen stellen versucht aberr auch ohne erfolg...also zurück zum startpunkt und einfach mal grade rein....und mit einmal ging der zauber los...ich bin ehrlich das ich die reihenfolge nicht mehr ganz weiß da es heute einfach zuviele fische waren ^^
dan steht rechts von mir und ich sehe nur wie 4 fische seinen köder verfolgen....jackpot die stellenwahl war richtig!!!!
tim bekommt einen biss....der fisch nimmt brutal schnur,die bremse kreischt und die rute biegt sich immer wieder schön durch.....nach einen drill der eine gefühlte ewigkeit dauerte lag der erste fisch des tages im kescher....64 cm was ein geiler auftackt....während danisfishing beim keschern assistiert und ich den drill verfolge steigt kurz vor mir eine ein...kurz dran dann weg....schade aber nich zu ändern...so nächster wurf von tim....der salty klatscht in das wasser und kurz darauf hör ich von ihm fisch...diesmal knapp unter maß....dann dan einen anfasser....nächster wurf von tim...und fisch!!!! nach kurzem drill lag eine 47 iger im kescher....nummer drei für tim...kurz darauf bekomm ich noch einen biss..aber auch gleich wieder ausgestiegen....dann hatte jeder von uns noch nachläufer udn anfasser..allerdings keine ahnung wie viel#c

in den nächsten 5 min fängt tim noch 2 weitere forellen diesmal welche aus dem kindergarten. nachdem nichts mehr kam beschlossen wir den strand zu wechseln.....
Bilanz bis 16 uhr:
Tim 5
Dan 0
ich 0

15 min später am nächsten strand angekommen und bisschen strecke gemacht....nach dem wir eine stelle für gut befunden hatten entschlossen wir uns dort zu bleiben was sich kurze zeit später schon auszahlte.....schon fast hypnotisiert von dem leichten schwanken der wellen und den schönen sonnenschein riss mich ein schrei aus der hypnose....diesmal war es dan der zugeschlagen hatte....während des drills bekommt auch tim einen biss...doppel drill vor er untergehenden sonne was ein traumhafter anblick....als ich begriff was los war schleuderte ich meinen snaps raus und konnte einen nachläufer verzeichnen....als ich meinen köder das nächste mal richtung horizont feuerte sah ich keine 10  vor mir fische buckeln dan und tim die links von mir standen feuerten die köder in meine richtung.....die köder kurz unter der oberfläche geführt und man konnte beobachten wie die forellen den köder verfolgten und ihn attakierten was ein schauspiel......während dessen waren immer mal wieder fische am buckeln....nächster wurf von mir ....auf halbe distanz einen anfasser und dann der biss....endlich saß der haken nach kurzer zeit konnte ich sie laden....knapp unter maß 44 cm :vik:

kurz darauf bekommt tim noch eine und dan 2 alle fische jedoch unter maß....als die bisse ausblieben realisierten wir erst was grade geschehen ist....6 fische innerhalb von 30 min....natürlich versuchten wir unser glück noch weiter....dan bekommt noch einen biss....der fisch zieht ab und kommt aus dem wasser und tanzt mit der schwanzflosse auf der wasseroberfläche.und das alles vor der untergehenden sonne....der fisch taucht ab und kommt noch 2 mal in voller pracht aus der wasser geschossen...nach kurz nach im drill verloren.....es war ein 50+ fisch der sich aber die freiheit verdient erkämpft hat.....nach dem wir noch weitere fische beim buckeln beobachten konnten aber die bisse ausblieben beschlossen wir den tag zu beenden....

bilder kommen von timisfishing.......wir haben nicht jeden fisch auf bild festgehalten weil wir einfach im raus waren und keiner lust hatte zu filmen.....

dieser tag ist eigendlich nicht in worte zufassen...dennoch habe ich es so gut es geht versucht.....

Bilanz am ende des tages

Tim 7
Dan 3
ich 1

auf diesem wege nochmal petri heil euch beiden......


----------



## steffen287

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Dickes Petri ! Sag mal wo ungefähr wart ihr ? Bin die Woche an der Warnow bei Schwaan auf Zander/Barsch usw überlegen Freitag mal ein abstecher nach Rostock zu machen aber wir haben kein plan von MeFo angeln was für Rute und Köder ???


----------



## Topic

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

stellen möchte ich ungern verraten.....nicht das ich euch die fische nich gönne nur sind dann die strände wieder schnell überlaufen....ich sage mal so viel lübecker bucht^^

ich möchte noch was ergänzen...wir haben alle fische innerhalb einer stunde gefangen....die phasen gingen jeweils ca ne halbe stunde....das heißt wir fahren 10 stunden unterwegs und haben 9 stunden nichts gefangen....also durchhalten is angesagt....

der köder der heute am besten gefangen hat war
http://www.meerforellenkoeder.de/pr...=3844&XTCsid=3aa7a61b6785dc87f2185c33c5edc940

ich hab meine allerdings auf snaps ^^ hatte aber auch bisse auf hansen in kupfer^^

unsere ruten sind so 3 m lang und haben bis 40 gramm wurfgewicht

kollege fischt die speedmaster seatrout
ich fische die speedmaster ax mh  in 3 m
mein anderer kollege fischt eine irridum in 270 cm und fängt auch seine fische......heute sogar mehr als ich ^^

in kombination mit ner guten rolle..soll heißen:gute schnurverlegung,gute bremse, salzwasserresistent.....passt das ganze dann auch......viel viel zeit is wichtig......die letzten 3 male bin ich ohne fisch und anfasser oder dergleichen nach hause gefahren....durch das miese wetter war man aber auch recht eingeschränkt was die platzwahl anging


----------



## steffen287

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Hmm extra wobbler will ich mir nicht holen hab schon so viele kann ich da nicht nen flachlaufenden Illex nehmen zb Arnaud 100 Rute hab ich ne 270  35-85 g wurfgewicht mit ner shimano Exage weiß jetzt aus dem kopf nicht ob die salzwasser verträgt


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Schaufelwobbler kannst du zu Hause lassen. Ansonsten wirst du nach 20 Würfen und 18 Hängern keine Lust mehr haben.

Shimano Exage ist grenzwertig und könnte zu Problemen mit Perrücken führen.


----------



## steffen287

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Wo sollen die denn Hängen wenn die nur 0,5-1m tief gehen ansonsten hab ich noch Gummis in allen größen und Spinner!warum soll die Exage Perücken werfen ?


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Du wirst Hänger bekommen.
Die Exage hat das schlechte Schnurwicklungsystem von Shimano.


----------



## steffen287

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Ich kann mich übers schnurwicklungssystem nicht beklagen meine 2 wickeln sehr sauber und für den Preis hab ich noch keine bessere Rolle gefunden sie läuft schön weich auch unter starker last ich muss keine Rolle für über 100 eur haben!


----------



## tom_saywer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

ich muss mich mal einklicken, sportex carboflex 3,0 und daiwa caldia 2500 ist das equipment das ich verwenden möchte. was für ne schnur soll ich da rauf machen. da ich gern dünn fische hab ich an ne 024 mono gedacht. ist das zu optimistisch oder gar blauäugig


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

13ner PowerPro


----------



## Duke Nukem

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri zu den gestrigen Fängen :vik::vik::vik: Das motiviert


  Für mich gab's auf Als gestern 2 Grönländer mit 36 und 43cm. Gefangen auf More Silda 10g silber/schwarz/Holo.
  Toller Tag am einsamen Strand mit super Wetter.

  Insgeheim hatte ich gehofft, die Ostsee konnte gestern das ein oder andere Grad C° speichern. Aber heute morgen liegen mehrere Hundert Meter Eisschollen in meiner Bucht. |bigeyes


  Heute Nachmittag geht's wieder los.
   Der pinke Snurrebassen kommt natürlich mit.


  Andreas


----------



## NorthernCarpangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Gestern war ein Hammer Tag... 
Wir waren zu zweit am Wasser, fingen am Vormittag einen Fisch von ca. 35cm auf Blech... dann war lange Zeit ruhe.. gegen 18 Uhr ging es dann richtig los. 
Ich war derzeit mit Spiro und Fliege unterwegs und mein Kumpel Sven hatte es mit Blech versucht. 
Nachdem Sven eine auf Blech nach kräftigen Sprüngen verlor bekam ich kurze Zeit später eine 46er auf Fliege, die denn auch mitdurfte. 
mit Fliege passierte nichts mehr, dafür fanden sie das Blech desto interessanter.
Nachdem Sven einige Bisse verzeichen durfte, beschloss ich es auch wieder mit Blech zu versuchen, was auch belohnt werden sollte.
Wir fingen noch weitere 4 Fische in den letzten 2 std. des Abends hatten 2 weitere Aussteiger und unzählige Bisse die sich nach einem Schwall verabschiedeten. :k
Bilanz:
Sven:2 untermaßige von ca. 35cm
ich: 4, davon 2 Untermaßige, eine 46er und eine 56er
Alle Fische und Bisse wurden auf Rot/schwarz verzeichnet.

Gruß 
Alex:m


----------



## Mesen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

An einen sonnigen Tag an der Ostsee

2 Grönländer ca 40cm
2 x 53cm


----------



## everode10

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri den Fängern. 

Wo seid ihr denn unterwegs gewesen? An deutschen Küste oder an der dänischen?
Wir fahren heute Nacht nach Heiligenhafen und wollen es in den Morgenstunden mal probieren...


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

da kommt ja ordentlich was raus, ich werd auch mal packen  petri allen fängern!


----------



## wallerwoller

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Morgen und Übermorgen werd ich mal glück mal in nwm versuchen...das wetter ist zwar nicht besonders gut, aber irgendwann müssen sie ja fressen.


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Moin Männer,

heute von 10 - 12 im Wasser mit meiner Fliegenrute und einer Polar Magnus:

1 x 43 c&r

wer die Story lesen möchte klickt HIER . Fangort war die Mecklenburger Bucht. Fisch ist da, er muss nur gefunden werden...

|wavey:Ossi


----------



## malstrom

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri an alle.
Das fruhjahr kommt, bald gehts ab nach ruegen.
aber warte besser noch ein oder zwei wochen.


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri allen Fängern !!!

Wir wurden heute auf Ærø wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt. Beste Bedingungen, wie gestern, aber heute haben wir die Fische nicht gefunden, glatte Nullnummer.


----------



## vigorous

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

8 STÜCK :vik:
Und das nachdem ich seit 2 Monaten regelmäßig los war und nichts gefangen habe, nichtmal wusste wie sich der biss anfühlt.
Allerdings hab ich alle wieder rein gesetzt bis auf eine die blitzesilberblank war.
Hab ich richtig gehandelt bzgl Laichfärbung????
Alle in dem Stil zurück gesetzt:
Wenn ich die hätte mitnehmen dürfte, heul ich!
Meine erste und dann noch 72cm.


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Als kleine Anmerkung:

3 Stück pro Tag darfst du nur entnehmen in MV. Und zur Laichfärbung wird dir hier niemand was sagen können, da das Foto nicht gerade das beste ist. Aber nen schöner Fisch ist es trotzdem....Petri...


----------



## Duke Nukem

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Von Als gibt's eine 44er zu melden. Nach einem Drill mit mehrminütiger Unterbrechung, der Spiro hatte sich wohl unter einem Stein verklemmt und wollte weder vor noch zurück, habe ich sie wieder entlassen.
Verantwortliche Fliege war eine Juletrae.

  Den Einsatz des Snurrebassen habe ich auf morgen verschoben, dafür war die Bucht heute zu flach und krautig.


  Andreas


----------



## davidbj1979

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

war jemand im Raum LübeckerBucht mal auf Mefo?


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

@vigorous: für mich sieht der Fisch gut aus, ist doch nicht gefärbt, oder täuscht das Bild?

Petri zu dem super Ergebnis!


----------



## Topic

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

@ david

ja ^^


----------



## Fischmeck

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Mesen schrieb:


> An einen sonnigen Tag an der Ostsee
> 
> 2 Grönländer ca 40cm
> 2 x 53cm


Petri Mesen, hast wohl n Mefoguide dabei gehabt


----------



## vigorous

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Also es war nur der Rücken der mich stutzig gemacht hat.
Hier evt besser zu sehen


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Wenn C&R, dann am besten ohne Einsatz des Keschers. Büschen braun is die schon noch, aber ich find das zu dieser Zeit albern, wenn der Fisch in guter Kondi ist, sich darüber Gedanken zu machen. 

Wer insgesamt Maß hält, darf auch mal Fische mitnehmen. Is mir lieber als fürs Foto halbtot gequetschte (halt doch still, Fisch!) und gequälte Fische zwanghaft zurückzusetzen, um das C&R Gewissen zu beruhigen. 

Wenn möglich Fisch vorm Keschern beurteilen, und dann im Wasser abhaken, durch nen gezielten Griff zum Haken/Drilling gegen das Gegengewicht des Fisches.


----------



## Mesen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Heute gute 3h an der Ostsee

4x Biss gehabt

1te - ca 40cm abgefallen
2te - ca 30cm im kescher gelandet 
3te u 4te  - ca 50-60cm geprungen und abgefallen 

Das Ende vom Lied, nichts zum mitnehmen :/


----------



## vigorous

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



ajotas schrieb:


> Wenn C&R, dann am besten ohne Einsatz des Keschers. Büschen braun is die schon noch, aber ich find das zu dieser Zeit albern, wenn der Fisch in guter Kondi ist, sich darüber Gedanken zu machen.
> 
> Wer insgesamt Maß hält, darf auch mal Fische mitnehmen. Is mir lieber als fürs Foto halbtot gequetschte (halt doch still, Fisch!) und gequälte Fische zwanghaft zurückzusetzen, um das C&R Gewissen zu beruhigen.
> 
> Wenn möglich Fisch vorm Keschern beurteilen, und dann im Wasser abhaken, durch nen gezielten Griff zum Haken/Drilling gegen das Gegengewicht des Fisches.



Ich gehe stets Angeln um einen schönen Fisch zu fangen, damit ich nicht auf die ganzen Fischtrawler gefangenen Fische zurückgreifen muss. Bzw ich versuche es zu vermeiden!
Ich habe einfach so viel dazu gelesen das man bei festem Schuppenkleid und Färbung (wennauch minimal) zurück setzen sollte. Mir zuliebe Keschere ich diese wilden lieber |rolleyes
Ich mache das C&R bestimmt nicht um weiter spaß haben zu können. Sondern ausschließlich wenn ich es für notwendig halte. Da ich mit Meerforellen in der Praxis noch nicht viel Erfahrung habe, wollte ich diese frage hier klären. Damit ich beim nächsten mal besser handeln kann.
Lieber einen neuen Thread oder hier? : Leicht gefärbte ,gut Konditionierte also mitnehmen oder nicht? Sind jetzt zumindest definitiv absteiger oder? wenn die Kondition passt, also mehr oder minder wieder jeder "Überspringer" ?!


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



ajotas schrieb:


> Wenn C&R, dann am besten ohne Einsatz des Keschers. Büschen braun is die schon noch, aber ich find das zu dieser Zeit albern, wenn der Fisch in guter Kondi ist, sich darüber Gedanken zu machen.
> 
> Wer insgesamt Maß hält, darf auch mal Fische mitnehmen. Is mir lieber als fürs Foto halbtot gequetschte (halt doch still, Fisch!) und gequälte Fische zwanghaft zurückzusetzen, um das C&R Gewissen zu beruhigen.
> 
> Wenn möglich Fisch vorm Keschern beurteilen, und dann im Wasser abhaken, durch nen gezielten Griff zum Haken/Drilling gegen das Gegengewicht des Fisches.



Sehe ich ganz genau so! #6


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



vigorous schrieb:


> Leicht gefärbte ,gut Konditionierte also mitnehmen oder nicht? Sind jetzt zumindest definitiv absteiger oder? wenn die Kondition passt, also mehr oder minder wieder jeder "Überspringer" ?!



Braune Fische sind in der Regel im Frühjahr Absteiger. Aber auf keinen Fall stehen Sie nun vor dem Aufstieg. Sondern werden mit jedem Tag im Meer wieder etwas silberner. Ob der Fisch nun braun oder silbern entnommen wird, macht reproduktionsbezogen null Unterschied.

Ab August/September sieht das dann wieder anders aus.


----------



## vigorous

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Ich glaube der Groschen ist nun gefallen.
Danke für den Hinweis. Traumfisch wieder zurück gesetzt #q


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

war von 9- 19uhr am Wasser.... um 18uhr hatte ich ein vorsichigen zupfer... noch mal hingeworfen....bam... und ich Idiot voll im Gedanken. sofort ab.....Nein!!!!! Morgen gehts weiter!


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



vigorous schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Groschen ist nun gefallen.
> Danke für den Hinweis. Traumfisch wieder zurück gesetzt #q



Gerne. Nichtsdestrotrotz wird die Entnahme von braunen - (auch Frühjahrs-) Fischen- von vielen kritisch gesehen.

Ich rate Dir, nicht mit Fotos solcher Fische fotografische Ehrenrunden in Angelforen drehen zu wollen.


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



vigorous schrieb:


> Lieber einen neuen Thread oder hier? : Leicht gefärbte ,gut Konditionierte also mitnehmen oder nicht? Sind jetzt zumindest definitiv absteiger oder? wenn die Kondition passt, also mehr oder minder wieder jeder "Überspringer" ?!



Es ist einfach besser,,,nur sehr silberne Silberlinge mit mind. 45cm abzuknüppeln,,,leicht gefärbt wieder zurück,leichte Adern am Bauch wieder zurück,sehr loses Schuppenkleid (Gröni) wieder zurück,,,
,der nächste Fisch wird schon kommen#6
auch sehr schlanke Fische sind oft noch ´anders´ gefärbt,,,also muss jeder Angler selbst wissen,,,aber ich setz sie wieder rein..


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Nützt ja auch nichts wenn du so ein agemagertes Teil auf dem Küchentisch hast. Obendrein sollen sie noch gruselig schmecken. 

Und wie schon angemerkt wird sowas auch nicht gerne gesehen, wenn braune Fische entnommen werden.


----------



## Aalfred-HH

vigorous schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Groschen ist nun gefallen.
> Danke für den Hinweis. Traumfisch wieder zurück gesetzt #q



Moin Vigorous,

Fischereirechtliche Bestimmungen geben Auskunft über Schonzeiten und gefärbte Fische. Gefärbte Fische zu entnehmen ist nicht grundsätzlich verboten, solange Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße eingehalten werden. Naturbewusste Sportfischer haben ein höheres persönliches Mindestmaß und entnehmen keine gefärbten Salmoniden. 

Zudem bin ich über die Fultons Formel gestolpert, die Auskunft über die Kondition unserer Zielfische gibt. Wenn du Dir unsicher bist bei Überspringen/Absteigern, kannst du diese anwenden. Ich finde sie sehr hilfreich. Sie erinnert ein wenig an den Bodymass Index 

X=1000xGewicht in Gramm/Länge in cm x Länge in cm x Länge in cm

Ist der Wert (X) größer-gleich 1, ist der Fisch in guter Verfassung und dein Gewissen beruhigt. 

Ich hoffe das hilft Dir zukünftig bei der Einschätzung.

Tight Lines
Aalfred


----------



## Aalfred-HH

Ganz dickes Petri, Olaf!
Mich freut, dass euer Durchhaltevermögen SO belohnt wurde. 

Weiterhin viel Spaß auf Ærø.


----------



## Fleiginho

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Aalfred-HH schrieb:


> Moin Vigorous,
> 
> Fischereirechtliche Bestimmungen geben Auskunft über Schonzeiten und gefärbte Fische. Gefärbte Fische zu entnehmen ist nicht grundsätzlich verboten, solange Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße eingehalten werden. Naturbewusste Sportfischer haben ein höheres persönliches Mindestmaß und entnehmen keine gefärbten Salmoniden.
> 
> Zudem bin ich über die Fultons Formel gestolpert, die Auskunft über die Kondition unserer Zielfische gibt. Wenn du Dir unsicher bist bei Überspringen/Absteigern, kannst du diese anwenden. Ich finde sie sehr hilfreich. Sie erinnert ein wenig an den Bodymass Index
> 
> 
> 
> X=1000xGewicht in Gramm/Länge in cm x Länge in cm x Länge in cm
> 
> Ist der Wert (X) größer-gleich 1, ist der Fisch in guter Verfassung und dein Gewissen beruhigt.
> 
> Ich hoffe das hilft Dir zukünftig bei der Einschätzung.
> 
> Tight Lines
> Aalfred



Ich hoffe jetzt kommt keiner auf die Idee eine Forelle auch noch zu wiegen und zu berechnen bevor sie wieder zurück gesetzt wird. Finde es schon blöd genug den Fisch zu messen bevor er wieder zurück geht. Entweder er überschreitet das Mindestmaß deutlich oder er wird zurückgesetzt. Naja ist ja nur meine persönliche Meinung, aber ich denke das zulanges rumgehampel mit einem Fisch diesem gesundheitlich schadet. Was nutzt eine zurückgesetzte Forelle die aufgrund von Verpilzungen verendet. Oder aufgrund von Sauerstoffmangel schon tod zurück gesetzt wird??


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

gester von 08.30-12.30 in der MV Bucht unterwegs... die erste auf blinker, die zweite auf fliege...

48 + 64cm... sie beißen hier zwar vorsichtig, aber sie sind da!!!!


----------



## basstid

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Besonders "gut" sind die Leute, die jetzt schon wieder den Keschergebrauch schlecht reden... So eine Meerforelle muss schon was abkönnen, sonst würde die ganze Geschichte mit dem Aufstieg ins Süßwasser, bei dem es ja quasi über Stock und Stein und wieder zurück geht, nicht funktionieren. Gibt es eigentlich Studien, die belegen, dass gekescherte und dann zurückgesetzte Fische überproportional oft nach dem Fang verenden, oder werden solche Sprüche nur von Helden der Handlandung immer wieder nachgeplappert?


----------



## Barosz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Aalfred-HH schrieb:


> X=1000xGewicht in Gramm/Länge in cm x Länge in cm x Länge in cm



Faktor 10 zu viel. "100", nicht "1000".

(100*Gewicht)/(Länge^3) > 1


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



basstid schrieb:


> Besonders "gut" sind die Leute, die jetzt schon wieder den Keschergebrauch schlecht reden... So eine Meerforelle muss schon was abkönnen, sonst würde die ganze Geschichte mit dem Aufstieg ins Süßwasser, bei dem es ja quasi über Stock und Stein und wieder zurück geht, nicht funktionieren. Gibt es eigentlich Studien, die belegen, dass gekescherte und dann zurückgesetzte Fische überproportional oft nach dem Fang verenden, oder werden solche Sprüche nur von Helden der Handlandung immer wieder nachgeplappert?



Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu. Bei kleinen mag das abschütteln ja noch gehen. Aber bei größeren Fischen muss man schon Druck aufbringen um so einen Festzuhalten. Da sehe ich eine kurze Kescheraktion, Fixieren, Haken raus und Fisch wieder zurück als besser an als den Fisch 10 Minuten länger zu drillen, 3x daneben zu greifen und den dann ordentlich festzuhalten um den Haken zu entfernen.


----------



## Aalfred-HH

Barosz schrieb:


> Faktor 10 zu viel. "100", nicht "1000".
> 
> (100*Gewicht)/(Länge^3) > 1



Der Faktor liegt bei 100. Hier hat sich ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen. Danke an alle aufmerksamen Leser. 

P.S. 
Hiermit soll keine Grundsatzdiskussion entstehen, nur eine kleine Hilfestellung. Es gibt übrigens auch Kescher mit Waage.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

bin gerade aus dem wasser, 
1x 40 plus auf blech, nach kurzen aber heftigen drill verloren,
knapp 10 min später stieg auf meine springerfliege ein fettes teil von 60 plus,plus ein, blank, kampfstark und sowas von dickbäuchig! ich bekomme die süsse bis auf ca. 2 rutenlängen an mich ran und dann schnurbruch, jetzt ist erstmal wundenlecken angesagt...
die fische sind da, endlich


----------



## takker

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, dann soll ein Forelle von 60 cm auf jeden Fall über 4 Pfund wiegen. Korrekt?


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Heut ist der Wind wieder besonders fies.
Heut morgen war sogar Eis am Ufer
und wieder ne Nullnummer


----------



## masimow

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Hallo werte Gemeinschaft!
War heute von 11:00 - 14:30 Uhr in Wohlenberg im Wasser. Super Wetter, aber dass war es dánn auch schon.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Mesen schrieb:


> Heute gute 3h an der Ostsee
> 
> 4x Biss gehabt
> 
> 1te - ca 40cm abgefallen
> 2te - ca 30cm im kescher gelandet
> 3te u 4te - ca 50-60cm geprungen und abgefallen
> 
> Das Ende vom Lied, nichts zum mitnehmen :/


Du hast ne 30cm  meerfrorelle gekeschert 
 #q hoffentlich ist der spuck bald vorbei und ich bin alleine wieder am strand :g


----------



## Barosz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



takker schrieb:


> Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, dann soll ein Forelle von 60 cm auf jeden Fall über 4 Pfund wiegen. Korrekt?



Laut Rechnung sollte er sogar an die 5 Pfund reichen, um in theoretisch guter Konditioin zu sein.

Wenn jemand Lust hat, könnte er/sie vielleicht mal die Konditionszahl laut der Fultons Formel bestimmen und dazu noch ein Bild vom Fisch anhängen.
Würde mich nur mal so interessieren, ob Theorie und Praxis nahe beieinander liegen.

Petri Heil!


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

X gramm mal 100 / 60^3 = 1

X mal 100 = 216000

100x = 216000 / /100

x = 2160 gramm bei 60 cm = gut 4 pfund


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Fleiginho schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jetzt kommt keiner auf die Idee eine Forelle auch noch zu wiegen und zu berechnen bevor sie wieder zurück gesetzt wird. Finde es schon blöd genug den Fisch zu messen bevor er wieder zurück geht. Entweder er überschreitet das Mindestmaß deutlich oder er wird zurückgesetzt. Naja ist ja nur meine persönliche Meinung, aber ich denke das zulanges rumgehampel mit einem Fisch diesem gesundheitlich schadet. Was nutzt eine zurückgesetzte Forelle die aufgrund von Verpilzungen verendet. Oder aufgrund von Sauerstoffmangel schon tod zurück gesetzt wird??



Danke. Ich hab nichts prinzipiell gegen keschern. Stimmt, manchmal mag es mehr Sinn machen. Gibt aber genug Leute, die einfach nicht zu sensibilisieren sind für nen achtvollen Umgang, und das nicht mal merken. Wenn ich beobachte, wie ein Fisch 80 m zum Strand im Kescher wild schlagend zurückgetragen, dort 5 minuten abgehakt, stramm festgehalten und gequetscht fotografiert und mit Strand paniert wird, um ihn dann zurückzusetzen, dann doch lieber abschlagen. Mir gehts darum, dass diese Art des C&R nicht auch noch gut geheißen wird.

Aber es geht mir nicht ums rechtbekommen. Einfach situationsbezogen bedacht und möglichst fix handeln und entscheiden und C&R schonend wie möglich, ob mit oder ohne Kescher. Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass es echt schwer ist, nen großen Fisch ohne Keschereinsatz zu releasen.


----------



## Frühaufsteher

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Barosz schrieb:


> Laut Rechnung sollte er sogar an die 5 Pfund reichen, um in theoretisch guter Konditioin zu sein.
> 
> Wenn jemand Lust hat, könnte er/sie vielleicht mal die Konditionszahl laut der Fultons Formel bestimmen und dazu noch ein Bild vom Fisch anhängen.
> Würde mich nur mal so interessieren, ob Theorie und Praxis nahe beieinander liegen.
> 
> Petri Heil!



Fisch 1: 5050g   70 cm = Faktor 1,47
Fisch 2: 1710g   52 cm = Faktor 1,21

Beste Grüße und ein dickes Petri den Fängern.


----------



## stepco85

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

von vor zwei jahren 63 und 4 pfund ohne knochen:k


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Frühaufsteher schrieb:


> Fisch 1: 5050g   70 cm = Faktor 1,47
> Fisch 2: 1710g   52 cm = Faktor 1,21
> 
> Beste Grüße und ein dickes Petri den Fängern.



Petri zu den "Pummelchen"! :m
Selbst ausgenommen haben die ja noch einen "Hängebauch"! 

Guten Appetit!

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Von Heute gegen 16uhr. An na 6er Sage Xi2. Richtig geiler Drill. Auf 30m  gebissen. 64cm ca 3kg. Mann bin ich Glücklich. Seit drei Wochen jeden  Tag am angeln, von früh bis Spät, bei Wind und Wetter. Nicht der erste  (der 10) aber endlich was gescheits!!!!!:vik:


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Heute auf Ærø wieder ne Nullnummer. 5 andere Fischer getroffen, niemand nen Zupfer, trotzdem wunderschöner Tag am Strand!


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Na dann ist die Mefo aber auch mehr als verdient. #6
Petri zu der silbernen Schönheit! #6

TL

Rolf #h


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri, super Fisch, und dann mit Fliegenrute bei den Temperaturen an den Fingern, Respekt !


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Fly Only|rolleyes


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Also ich fische ja auch lieber mit der Fliegenrute, hab sie auch mit, aber die Kälte an den Fingern kann ich echt nicht ab. In 2 Wochen fahre ich mit der family nochmal für 3 Wochen nach Fünen, dann kommt sie wieder zum Einsatz, freu mich schon drauf. Schade nur, dass meine Frau mit dem Blinker wieder besser fangen wird...


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Hallo!
Also wer glaubt, man könnte mit einer mathematischen Berechnung errechnen, ob die vorliegende Meerforelle nun in die Kategorie "Absteiger", "Grönländer", "Überspringer" oder "Aufsteiger" einzuordnen ist, der ist zweifelsohne auf dem Holzweg. 
Jeder Fluß produziert sehr unterschiedlich konditionierte Meerforellen. Sie passen sich den Gegebenheiten an. 
Aber auch für nur einen Stamm könnte man keine Formel aufstellen, die auf alle Fische perfekt passt. 
Wichtig ist doch ist ein sehr gutes Gefühl für den Zusammenhang zwischen Länge und Gewicht in Verbindung mit der Optik zu bekommen. 
Wenn man eine Meerforelle sieht, ihre Länge weiß, kann man über den Konditionsfaktor sehr genau das Gewicht vorhersagen.


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Ich trag nur an der Rutenhand ein Handschuh. die andere wird durchs strippen eh immer in Bewegung gehalten und friert nicht... Bei mir zumindest  Hier bei mir an der Flensburger Förde sind große Fische eher selten, und kleine Grönis an na spinnrute machen überhaupt kein Spaß. Umso geiler ist dann so ein Fisch an der Fliegenrute. Außerdem freut man sich noch doppelt wenn man die Fliege am Abend davor selber kreiert und gebunden hat


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Das ist eine Möglichkeit!


----------



## Topic

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

so hier noch die versprochenen bilder....


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

War heute auch zweineinhalb Stunden fischen. Hatte 5 Kleine gefangen und wieder releast. Dazu dann noch 2 Aussteiger und ein paar Bisse. Durch den starken Ostwind war es nicht nur kalt, es kamen auch sehr große Wellen rein. Teilweise hatte ich bis zum Schluss keinen richtigen Köderkontakt, deswegen freu ich mich umso mehr, das überhaupt welche gehat werden konnten.

Soweit so gut. Nur eben musste ich bei meiner Atmungsaktiven sehen, das sich ein paar Nähte lösen. Klasse...


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Wieso lädt ihr die Fotos nicht über den AB Acount? Diese ganzen anderen Upload Gesch. nerven doch nur!


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

und wieder Pornospem aufm Läppi


----------



## Topic

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

ich werde es mir zu herzen nehmen und es beim nächsten mal anders machen


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Tag : 02.04.2013 von 12 bis 18.00 Uhr
Wo: Flügge/Fehmarn
Wind: 1-2 Bft aus Ost-in Flügge Badewanne
Köder: Snaps kupfer/schwarz
Wetter: Sonnenschein
Fang: 9 Mefos-----4 Stück um die 50 cm sind mir wieder ins Wasser gefallen, waren sowieso bisserl dünn
Korina und ich waren in Flügge, vom Haupteingang ( Slippe) ca. 250 m richtung Leuchtturm. Als ich richtung Slippe unterwegs war sah ich Mefos rauben, nix wie hin, dachte ich mir. Ich hatte einen weissen Snap dran und hab ihn paar mal über die raubenden Mefos gezogen, kein Biss, ich bin fast verrückt geworden. Schwarz/rot dran , nix- rot/gelb dran, nix- kupfer/schwarz dran Bamm Biss Mefo mitte 50. Das Rätsel war gelöst, da ich nur einen kupfer/schwarz dabei hatte habe ich Korina meine Angel gegeben, 4ter Wurf Bamm-Mefo mitte 50. dann wieder ich-dann wieder Korina u.s.w. Sowie ich die zweite Angel benutzte (mit einer anderen Köderfarbe) ging nix mehr. Alles zusammen dauerte ca. 45 Minuten,war ein geiler Mittag. Beim Ausnehmen stellten wir fest, die Mefos hatten nix im Magen. Wenn jetzt einer Meckert wegen 5 Mefos dem sei gesagt, ich 3 St. Korina 2 St. und wie oft wir keine fangen kann ich nicht mehr zählen. Wir hatten kein schleschtes Gewissen die Fische mitzunehmen. Achso, Tags zuvor hatte ich auch eine, die auffem Stein. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri zu eurem Schwarm. Ihr hatte mit der Größe ein wenig mehr Glück als ich 

4 Releast und 5 entnommen macht auch nicht jeder an der Küste...ich find sowas mehr als OK!


----------



## rudini

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Topic schrieb:


> so hier noch die versprochenen bilder....



Petri Jungs!!...geile Bilder ..sieht entspannt aus..da wär man gerne dabei gewesen!!!

..weiß net was das Gemecker über die Uploads soll!!??!!

Cheers#h


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> und wieder Pornospem aufm Läppi



Nur der Ordnung halber , es geht nicht um Sperma sondern um Spam........|rolleyes  

allen anderen ein fettes Petri, kann leider erst selbst nächste Woche wieder an die Küste aber die tollen Bilder entschädigen ein wenig..........ich putze dann schon mal die Blinker und Fliegen


----------



## Mesen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

@ xfishbonex

Du landest natürlich alle Fische per Kiemengriff wa ? bei dem Wassertemperaturen, hab ich das nicht unbedingt nötig, wenn man schon paar stunden im wasser ist. Habe sie ausserdem vorort im Wasser gleich befreit und ab geht der ...

Schreib hier deine Erfolge bzw Chancen, das gejaule kannst den leuten witmen die 20-30cm in die Pfanne hauen 

alleine am Strand, der ist auch gut....


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Bei mir gabs eben eine wohl knapp Maßige. Wurde aber gleich im Wasser abgehakt und schwimmt wieder. Hatte dann noch ein oder zwei vorsichtige Anfasser. 

Hätt zwar gerne die eine oder andere mehr gefangen, aber immerhin nicht abgeschneidert. #c#h


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

heute 3 1/2 stunden die küste abgefischt, eine feiste weit draußen verloren, mega ärgerlich!
allen fängern ein dickes petri, reingehauen...


----------



## Aalfred-HH

Mesen schrieb:


> @ xfishbonex
> 
> Du landest natürlich alle Fische per Kiemengriff wa ? bei dem Wassertemperaturen, hab ich das nicht unbedingt nötig, wenn man schon paar stunden im wasser ist. Habe sie ausserdem vorort im Wasser gleich befreit und ab geht der ...
> 
> Schreib hier deine Erfolge bzw Chancen, das gejaule kannst den leuten witmen die 20-30cm in die Pfanne hauen
> 
> alleine am Strand, der ist auch gut....



Thumbs up!


----------



## DamJam

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Olaf wo bleibt dein Bericht? Du hast doch nicht etwa die Lust am Schreiben verloren.


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

hatte wieder ein fantastischen Tag! zwar nix großes aber trotzdem. 
Bilanz:
1 Grönlander gefangen..gesehen... an geworfen.... bam
4 Fische verloren, davon zwei richtig gute( eine hat auf voller Wurfdistanz nach zwei mal strippen gebissen. springt und ab.... andere große beißt auch auf voller wurfdistanz springt und schwimmt mit voll speed auf mich zu. ich wie ein blöder versucht Kontakt zu behalten.stripp stripp stripp.ab...oh Mann 
3 knall harte bisse( wieder mal vor mir her geträumt)
2 nachläufer die ein schönen schwall hinterlassen haben....
 alles auf meine neue Fliege. sollte mir ein Patent für das ding besorgen. Wahnsinn wieviel Fische und Kontakte ich mit dem ding hab. Morgen gehts weiter


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Gerade zurück, seit heute mittag gefischt, nicht ein Zupfer! 2 andere Fischer getroffen, auch nix. Es ist wie verhext, wir sind echt bedient, hätten wir nicht zweimal die Fische gefunden, sähe die Bilanz echt übel aus. Morgen ist der letzte Tag, da müssen wir sie nochmal finden!

Petri allen Fängern und durchhalten !!!


----------



## DamJam

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

@ DavidsFishin
Bei dir scheint es ja ganz gut zu laufen. Wo angelst du nochmmal? Brauchst keinen genauen Ort nennen, nur die grobe Gegend.


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Flensburg


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> 4 Fische verloren, davon zwei richtig gute( eine hat auf voller Wurfdistanz nach zwei mal strippen gebissen. springt und ab.... andere große beißt auch auf voller wurfdistanz springt und schwimmt mit voll speed auf mich zu. ich wie ein blöder versucht Kontakt zu behalten.stripp stripp stripp.ab...oh Mann
> 3 knall harte bisse( wieder mal vor mir her geträumt)
> 2 nachläufer die ein schönen schwall hinterlassen haben....



Nich das ich dir eine bessere Ausbeute nicht gönnen würden, nur bin ich froh auch mal solche Berichte von anderen zu hören. Ich schaff es selber auch immernoch Bisse zu verpennen. Aussteiger hab ich auch genug. #q


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



DamJam schrieb:


> @ DavidsFishin
> Bei dir scheint es ja ganz gut zu laufen. Wo angelst du nochmmal? Brauchst keinen genauen Ort nennen, nur die grobe Gegend.



Meine letzten beiden Tage haben wieder gezeigt, das es schwachsinnig ist, den Fangmeldungen von gestern/anderen hinterher zu fahren. Denn ich war 2x an derselben Stelle und meiner Meinung nach waren die Bedingungen am zweiten Tag sogar besser. 1. Tag 5 Stück + 5-7x Kontakt, 2. Tag 1 Mefo + 2x Kontakt.

Selber Fische finden is die Devise. |bla: :m


----------



## DamJam

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Meine letzten beiden Tage haben wieder gezeigt, das es schwachsinnig ist, den Fangmeldungen von gestern/anderen hinterher zu fahren. Denn ich war 2x an derselben Stelle und meiner Meinung nach waren die Bedingungen am zweiten Tag sogar besser. 1. Tag 5 Stück + 5-7x Kontakt, 2. Tag 1 Mefo + 2x Kontakt.
> 
> Selber Fische finden is die Devise. |bla: :m


Da stimme ich dir zu. Ich habe ja nicht vor nach Flensburg zu fahren, auch nicht wenn er 100 Fische fangen würde. Ich wollte es nur mal so wissen. Dann kann ich besser spekulieren. #6


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

war nie alleine am Wasser. aber immer der einzige der was gefangen oder Kontakt hatte. obs an der Fliege liegt? schön wärs. stand einfach nur zur richtigen Zeit an der richtigen stelle und Ausdauer zählt sich früher oder später aus


----------



## Immer Schneider

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> Ausdauer zählt sich früher oder später aus



Was heißt denn später? Sind zwei Jahre ohne Fisch und trotzdem immer wieder bei Wind und Wetter am Wasser, ausdauernd und lang genug?
Ich dreh bald durch oder postet ihr schon wieder Zusammenfassungen der letzten Jahre und ich habs nur nich gemerkt. 
Morgen geht´s wieder raus.

Ein aufrichtiges Petri Heil allen Fängern.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Heilige Schei$$e, du hast 2 Jahre keine Mefo gefangen?!?

Dein Name ist wohl Programm...vielleicht würde sich da ein professionelles Guiding mal anbieten. Nach 20 Angelstunden ohne Fisch fang ich schon auf der Sandbank leise an zu fluchen...


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Stichling63 schrieb:


> Fang: 9 Mefos-----4 Stück um die 50 cm sind mir wieder ins Wasser gefallen, waren sowieso bisserl dünn


bei all dem gejammer hier. ein ganz fettes petri an stichling63. weiter so. #h


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

At David: Dann lass uns doch bitte teilhaben an deiner schönen Fliege!
Braucht auch nur ein Bild sein & keine Bindeanleitung!


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

ich kann die leider nicht einfach so veröffentlichen. muss Sie selber noch ausgiebig testen. vll trifft man sich ja mal am Wasser )


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Schade hätte dir gerne im Gegenzug die "4 kg - Fliege " gezeigt!|bigeyes Ausgiebig geprobt! Nun ja ......


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Boah geht das Geheimködergelaber wieder los?


----------



## Immer Schneider

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

@ Allrounder
Ich seh´s sportlich. Bei mir haben die Fische definitiv eine Chance.    Wobei meine letzte war imerhin ne 65er. 
Manch proffesioneller Guide stand mit seiner Truppe auch schon mal in der Nachbarschaft (J.S.+ M.W.).
Der Name ist eher nur bei Mefo Programm.

@ mathei
jammern kenn ich nicht. Morgen geht´s wieder los. #h


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

at Allrounder: ist nur Spaß - gibt gar keinen Geheimköder - gibt nur richtige oder falsche Taktiken!


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

65iger ist ne Schöne :>

Aber 2 Jahre sind schon hart. Wobei Durststrecken auch irgendwie den Reiz am Mefoangeln ausmachen. Nur muss ne Durststrecke ja nicht gleich soooo lang sein.

Deine abgekürtzen Namen sagen mir nichts...


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



			
				Immer Schneider;3863674 
@ mathei
jammern kenn ich nicht. Morgen geht´s wieder los. #h[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> war auch nur auf das thema, wie entnehme ich, mit und ohne kescher usw gemeint.
> las dich nicht entmutigen. einfach weiter machen. und wenn du dann 8 stk. an einen tag fängst, dann poste es hier. bekommst zwar auch gleich eine rein von irgendwelchen pfeifen, aber schitt drauf. |wavey:


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

@ mefofan
Was wäre denn deiner Meinung nach die passende Reaktion darauf gewesen? Soll ich nun schreiben/lügen, das ich schon 2+X Jahre auf nen Fisch warte, oder was? Wo du da Hochmut erkennst erzähl mir mal... Ne Mefo ist nen Fisch wie jeder andere auch. Auch wenn die "Mefo Pros" das gerne anders sehen und die Mefo Angelei zur Kunst hochstilisieren wollen. 2 Jahre ohne Fisch sind hart. Dabei bleib ich und mit Hochmut oder dergleichen hat das garnichts zu tun. Einfach nur eine realistische Einschätzung. Oder meinst du mit "in welchem Gebiet man fischt" die eigene Badwanne oder den Teich im Binnenland?


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Auf den text muss ich denke nicht antworten oder ?


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> war auch nur auf das thema, wie entnehme ich, mit und ohne kescher usw gemeint.
> las dich nicht entmutigen. einfach weiter machen. und wenn du dann 8 stk. an einen tag fängst, dann poste es hier. bekommst zwar auch gleich eine rein von irgendwelchen pfeifen, aber schitt drauf. |wavey:



Good posting #6


----------



## Matthias-HH

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Waren zu zweit drei Tage auf Fehmarn, mein Kumpel eine 48er und ich eine 50er Mefo. Dazu hatte ich noch zwei Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze.
Eine verfehlte dabei meinen Blinker mehrmals, die hatte wohl nicht gerade in Zielwasser gebadet...:a
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder.
VG. Matthias


----------



## lammi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Und darum gehts jetzt nach Rügen bis Montag:vik:#h


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Lammi hol raus den Lachs!!!! #6#6#6


----------



## lammi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Erstmal gehts auf Mefo und am Sonntag wenn der Wind es zuläßt auf Lachs#6


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Ja, ich geh auch von heute bis Sonntag ans Wasser, wenn dann mein Bericht steht freue ich mich über jeden konstruktive Kritik (per PN!).


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

So, jetzt mal was konstruktives;

Es wird bestimmt noch so einige geben die wie ich vor jedem Trip dieses Forum hier bis ins Detail lesen, hier ein paar Links die mir immer gut helfen, zum einen um die Tage vor dem Trip sinnvol zu nutzen und zum anderen um die Nerven zu beruhigen 

http://www.windfinder.com

http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/wOWasserMess.htm

http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/modell/stroemungen/Modell1.htm

Uvm....


----------



## steffen287

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Ich hab auch eine durch zufall eine 43er gefangen in der Warnow bei Schwaan auf Grund mit Tauwurm flavoured mit Berkley Gulp Liver&Fish ansonsten fing ich Nachts 5 Quappen von 30-35 cm


----------



## Tino34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri euch beiden, morgen gehts für mich auch endlich wieder los


----------



## paling

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Leute macht Euch nicht öffentlich an das Leben ist ernst genug,geht fischen und geniesst die Natur,das macht es doch aus.Sollte jemand die nächste Woche auf Rügen sein und mir die ein oder andere Nachricht zukommen lassen wollen,sehr gerne bin selbst ab 13. auf der Insel.Petri Allen und seit nett mit und zueinander!!! Groetjes#h


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

So, das war der letzte Angeltag auf Ærø, morgen geht's zurück.
Heute 3 spots gefischt, null komma null.

Am letzten Strand hab ich noch ne Eiderente mit dem Blinker aus dem Wasser gezogen. Die kam nicht weg und hing irgendwie im Wasser fest, hab dann hingeworfen und schnell die 35er monofil mit dem Blinker erwischt, dann bis Anschlag Wathose rein und und die Schnur weggerissen. Die Ente war komplett alle und lies sich anstandslos ans Ufer bringen, hat auch schön stillgehalten, als ich die Schnur vom Bein geklipst habe. War schon ziemlich tief eingeschnitten, habe sie dann natürlich releast, war ja schliesslich auch nicht blank... ;-)
Da fragt man sich, welche Vollpfosten heute noch mit durchgehenden 35er Mono fischen und das ganze dann an der Rolle wegreissen, waren mindestens 10 Meter Schnur.
Echt übel was solch Schnurreste anrichten können, und dann regen sich welche über die Art und Weise mancher Fotos auf...

Bilanz nach 12 Tagen Fischen:

71
63
62
57
48
45 released
42 released (natürlich geschätzt)
Ca. 70 vor dem Kescher verloren
Ca. 60 Nachläufer
2 Bisse gefühlt gross

Wir haben an der offenen Küste gefischt mit relativ tiefem Wasser.
Gefangen haben wir an 2 Tagen in einem Zeitfenster von jeweils 2 Stunden.

Fazit:
So schwierig war es bislang noch nie, die Fische zu finden.
Die Fische waren deutlich grösser als bislang bei höheren Temperaturen.
Gefühlt waren die Schwärme auch grösser.

Es war ein super Angelurlaub, der uns viel Spaß gemacht hat, und wir sind super zufrieden. Nächstes Frühjahr wieder!!!

Wünsche allen noch dicke Fische und in 2 Wochen gibt's dann Bericht von Fünen...

Grüsse
Olaf


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri zu den Fischen und der Ente!

Von der Größe her hat sich das doch mehr als gelohnt!


----------



## Wotan`

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

...nach 17 (gefühlten 170) Stunden, an drei Angeltagen, bei Schneetreiben, 2 Grad Außen- und 1,7 Grad Wassertemperatur, sowie ständigem Ostwind, kam schließlich der Biss !
61cm - Hansen Flash silber/grün/gelb - Hohwachter Bucht


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Geiles foto!!!!


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

petri tolles foto mit hund im schafspelz noch dazu.


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Stimmt !

*Ein ordentliches Petri* #6 *!*


----------



## paling

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

SO sollen Sie aussehehen,Petri#h


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Wotan` schrieb:


> ...nach 17 (gefühlten 170) Stunden, an drei Angeltagen, bei Schneetreiben, 2 Grad Außen- und 1,7 Grad Wassertemperatur, sowie ständigem Ostwind, kam schließlich der Biss !
> 61cm - Hansen Flash silber/grün/gelb - Hohwachter Bucht





Ganz Dickes Petri #h
Super Fisch


----------



## Wotan`

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

@Aalfred-HH - - die Forelle war "blitze-blank" - ich hätte sie sonst nicht entnommen und verwertet ! Gruß Tobe


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Wie schwer war sie denn?


----------



## Aalfred-HH

Wotan` schrieb:


> @Aalfred-HH - - die Forelle war "blitze-blank" - ich hätte sie sonst nicht entnommen und verwertet ! Gruß Tobe



Ist doch ein Super Fangfoto! Petri zum tollen Fisch.


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

ein überflüssiges gelaber, geschwafel,geschwatze und fangfotozerfleische schon wieder.... zum "angel in der ecke stehn lassen"!!!|gr:
ab ans wasser und berichtet!!! und wenns nur ne null-nummer werden sollte, auch gut!! besser als diesen mist hier zu lesen bzw lesen zu müssen!!!#d

*Kann hier nich mal nen MOD aufräumen!!??*


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> ein überflüssiges gelaber, geschwafel,geschwatze und fangfotozerfleische schon wieder.... zum "angel in der ecke stehn lassen"!!!|gr:
> ab ans wasser und berichtet!!! und wenns nur ne null-nummer werden sollte, auch gut!! besser als diesen mist hier zu lesen bzw lesen zu müssen!!!#d
> 
> *Kann hier nich mal nen MOD aufräumen!!??*


Ja, kanner....

So, mal aufgeräumt und das ganze Fangbildflaming/Offtopiczeugs entsorgt..

@Alle:
Und es gibt ja auch den "melden" - Button in den Beiträgen:
Wer den nutzt, wenns wieder mit Fangbildflaming losgeht, statt sinnlos bei sowas mizudiskutieren, hat schneller wieder nen sauberen Thread...


----------



## paling

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Endlich wurde auch Zeit,besser wäre aber erst Berichte zu checken bevor Sie HIER erscheinen dürfen,denn hier geht es um FANGMELDUNGEN und nicht um SCHWAFELMELDUNGEN:r:q#h


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



> Endlich wurde auch Zeit,besser wäre aber erst Berichte zu checken bevor Sie HIER erscheinen dürfen


Nenne, wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten, oder?

Ein bisschen Eigenverantwortung kann man ja wohl erwarten..

Siehe oben:
"Melde"-Button benutzen..


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, kanner....
> 
> So, mal aufgeräumt und das ganze Fangbildflaming/Offtopiczeugs entsorgt..
> 
> @Alle:
> Und es gibt ja auch den "melden" - Button in den Beiträgen:
> Wer den nutzt, wenns wieder mit Fangbildflaming losgeht, statt sinnlos bei sowas mizudiskutieren, hat schneller wieder nen sauberen Thread...



Da manche es nicht begreifen wollen oder können, nochmal wiederholt.

Das näxte Mal gibts Punkte.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Darf man den Thread denn nun noch für ein wenig OT bzgl. Mefo, Küste und dergleichen Nutzen? Bisher hat sich das ja so entwickelt, das auch immer mal kleine Zwischenfragen und Tipps usw. besprochen wurden. 

Fand ich persönlich ganz ansprechend. Bisschen was los eben. Wäre schade wenn das nun vorbei wäre, weil hier da Geflame letztens ein weing ausgeartet ist...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



> Darf man den Thread denn nun noch für ein wenig OT bzgl. Mefo, Küste und dergleichen Nutzen?



Klar, solange es im Rahmen bleibt - aber nicht für Fangbildflaming, oberlehrerhafte oder persönliche Anmache - dafür gibts PN..


----------



## Gnö

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

waren heute zu zweit unterwegs beim Brodtner Ufer und haben ne Nullnummer hingelegt. Wir haben die Strecke von Travemünde bis zur Treppe befischt und so manch einen Angler getroffen, die bis dato auch noch nichts hatten.

Schauen wir also, was beim nächsten mal passiert.


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Mein Vater und ich sind heut mal ne Runde mit dem Boot draußen gewesen. haben 4ruten geschleppt 9m(deeptaildancer) 4,5m(xrap deep) 2m( LC pointer) 1m(savagear schleppblinker) kein zupfer(( waren von 10- 16 Uhr Auf dem Wasser. Morgen steh ich wieder mit der fliege an meinem Lieblingspot


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

geil, heute war einfach nur ein geiler tag, bei schönsten sonnenschein  und ne lauschige bft 2 aus nordost auf west drehend stiegen bei mir vier  fische ein, 3x davon maßig. 1x 42cm, die süsse durfte noch mal auf die  seegraswiese! etliche nachläufer, davon mindesten 1x50 plus plus, sie  blieb unter der rutenspitze stehen und ward nicht mehr gesehen.
mein angelfreund andreas hatte zwei schöne bisse, konnte aber leider keine landen.
zum abend hin schlief der wind ein und die mefos kamen an die wasseroberfläche, wat für ein schauspiel! 
allen mefoverrückten ein dickes petri, reingehauen..

ps.: die dritte und vierte mefo hatte ich als dublette, dass ist der wahrnsinn, springerfliege und blinker mit silber :vik:


----------



## davidbj1979

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Sierksdorf heute 
Im laufe des tages ca 30 angler im wechsel was ich gehört hab
wurden insgesamt 3 - 5 Mefos gefangen 2 davon Belly Boote selber hatte ich  keine


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Heftig, hätte mehr ewartet. Wassertemperatur ist ja heute sprunghaft angestiegen und Wind etwas abgeflaut. Werd die Tage mal losgehen. Morgen brennt die Kyste bestimmt wieder. |bigeyes


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Als ich auch endlich mal bemerkte,dass es heute ein schöner Tag werden könnte,dachte ich mir....es ist auch für mich endlich mal Zeit,die "Truttensaison" zu beginnen...gegen 14:00 auf der "grünen" Insel angekommen....empfing mich schönster Sonnenschein,Ententeich...glasklares Wasser....ich fand es klasse,die Trutten wohl weniger..nach 2h endlich... ging die Rute krumm..ne 51er blieb hängen.....



Danach noch 2-3 den Spot gewechselt,immer wieder dasselbe Bild...klares Wasser,Ententeich und kaum weitere Angler im Wasser...wo waren die nur alle...
Zum Abschluß nochmal kurz in Flügge angehalten...und herrschte "Puffatmosphäre"...mein Augen zählten auf die Schnelle ca 20 Anlgler...kurz entlang flaniert,doch irgendwie verging mir da ein wenig Lust...ein  wenig in de Satz gesetzt,die letzten Sonnenstrahlen genossen...und ab nach Hause.Alles in allem ein guter Start.....3-4 Stunden am Wasser,Zielfisch gefangen...das geile Wetter genossen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri #6 
....das Fotoshooting war nett anzusehen 
Hier mal von der anderen Seite  #h


----------



## Rapfenkiller84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

:q petri @ all


----------



## Hardcorerer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Petri #6
> ....das Fotoshooting war nett anzusehen
> Hier mal von der anderen Seite  #h



SUPER ! Ein Fangfoto aus gleich 2 verschiedenen Perspektiven. ..ob es hier sowas schon mal gab ??? Super Tag , riesen petri von mir.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

@Dorschdiggler...wie geil ist das denn#6,ich habe dich überhaupt nicht bemerkt :q...hinter welchem Stein hast Du gelauert ?:m


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Das ist endgeil, so ein 2-Perspektivenfoto.....


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Paparazzi am Strand. |bigeyes

Also vorsichtig sein, sonst postet das nächste mal ein anderer User die Fangbilder. |bigeyes


----------



## browning44

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Gestern Nachmittag für 5 Stunden in der Ostsee gestanden und ich musste meine 7te Nullnummer für dieses Jahr hinnehmen!!!

Perti Heil allen anderen die dieses Wochenende mehr Glück hatten als ich.:q


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

petri. vor allem ist aber mal der größenunterschied zu sehen. bild 1 der fisch ca. 80 cm, bild 2 nur noch die hälfte.


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Hallo.

War gestern auf dem Darss unterwegs. Leider keine Kontakte
trotz bester Bedingungen.

Nächstes WE geht's weiter...


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Gestern auch meine erste Tour gestartet, allerdings durch andersartige Verhinderungen erst um 15:30 Uhr losgelegt,  westliche Kieler Förde/Außenförde.

Viele Angler, hab 2 Fänge kleinerer Fische beobachtet, einmal auf Blech und einmal mit der Fliegenpeitsche.

Herrliches Wetter, aber verdammt kalt mit meiner Sommer/Übergangswatbüx |gr:. Mal gucken, ob ich nächstes WE Zeit finde.

Edit: gefangen ich übrigens nix, auch keinen Biss konnte ich verzeichnen.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

bei mir gabs heute ne 58er






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

petri willi. kannst es ja doch |supergri:m


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> petri willi. kannst es ja doch |supergri:m



danke,hatte denn jemand oder(ich), was anderes behauptet;+


----------



## Nargos

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

moin,

wir fahren dienstag bis freitag zu viert nach dänemark, Als. mal sehen was da so läuft. 
ist jmd. die letzten tage dort gewesen?

werde dann natürlich berichten, wie es dort lief


----------



## Felix Mk

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Nargos schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> wir fahren dienstag bis freitag zu viert nach dänemark, Als. mal sehen was da so läuft.
> ist jmd. die letzten tage dort gewesen?
> 
> werde dann natürlich berichten, wie es dort lief





War letzte Woche mit zwei Bekannten auf Als, wir hatten eine MeFo :/


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> .....ich habe dich überhaupt nicht bemerkt :q...hinter welchem Stein hast Du gelauert ?:m



nix gelauert  bin ganz locker an Euch vorbei spaziert. 
Ihr ward aber so beschäftigt, dass Ihr mich gar nicht wahr genommen habt  Euer dritter Mann hat zumindest den Gruss erwidert 
Und weil ich ständig die Cam am Mann habe, bot sich das Foto förmlich an. Hätte ich aber Dein Foto nicht hier gesehen, dann wäre das BIld in meiner Sammlung verschwunden


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

gestern hatte ich einen geilen tag, aber im vergleich zu heute...:vik:, dritter wurf bam 1x silber vllt maßig wieder ab ins wasser, danach ordentlich strecke gemacht, sonne weg, nichts  lief, nachdem klärchen sich wieder durch die wolken gekämpft hatte waren die mefos`in beisslaune, konnte noch 4x silber 40 plus landen, alle wieder am baden, zum abschluss gab es  noch eine silberne schönheit von 52cm , die hab ich gleich zum fototermin und abendessen eingeladen.
anbei ein paar eindrücke!


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Na geht doch! :m

Dickes Petri! :m

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Fischmeck

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri Salziges Silber.Schönes Foto.Hast ja 2 Tage wieder Glück gehabt.So macht Angeln Spaß.Ich bade zur Zeit nur die Köder :-(


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

petri maik. wie man sieht auf fliege. muß der blinker noch warten ?


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

nö, geht beides gut, sogar meereswobbler sind heiss begehrt, am besten im team, blinker weniger 20g und  (streamer) rotschwarz, ...reingehauen


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Ich war heute nachmittags an der Küste mit Frauchen spazieren. Nur so zur Sicherheit hatte ich allerdings Wathosen an. Man weiß ja nie #c, wozu das manchmal gut ist....
Schon beim Einstieg merkte ich ein kaltes, nasses Etwas ab linkem Knie in den Stiefel laufen, so als wenn ein kalter Hund einem ans Bein pinkelt#q. Habe es immerhin zwei Stunden ausgehalten und am Ende blieb es nicht beim nassen Bein, eine Stelle am Allerwertesten sorgte für eine noch komplettere Wässerung.
Fischkontakte waren leider heute nicht zu vermelden, trotz der harten Prüfung. So, als wenn mir es jemand nicht gegönnt hätte |bigeyes.......  Vielleicht war das die Rache von gestern, da gabs reichlich Zielfische aus´m Süsswasser!
Habe ja immer Wechselsachen im Auto mit dabei, genau für solche Fälle. Die Gummibüx wird jetzt immerhin fünf Jahre, jetzt muss wohl ne Neue her.
Übrigens war angetrübtes Wasser und viel Gras unterwegs.
Petri an alle Fänger, besonders an den Salzigen!

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Dann will ich auch mal wieder einen zum Besten geben.
Was ein geiler Nachmittag :l
Ca. 15 Uhr am Wasser. Wasser klar, Wind aus West, leicht gekräuselte Oberfläche. Toppi :m Ein guter alter Bekannter #h stand schon im Wasser, noch keinen Kontakt. Konnte aber vermelden, daß ein anderer Angler schon 3 Kontakte hatte |director:
Also voller Elan ins Wasser. Tja, erstmal bis ca. 16.30 Uhr nix :c Leider mußte B. dann langsam nach Hause und sich um die kranke Familie kümmern (gute Besserung übrigens). Ich also alleine weiter, erstmal ein Stückchen laufen. An einer altbekannten Stelle (Rolf´s Badewanne #h) wieder ins Wasser.  Nach dem 5. Wurf Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze #q Erneuter kurzer Wurf und zack war sie dran. Durfte bei 44,5 cm (|uhoh wieder schwimmen. Dann war wieder erstmal Ruhe im Wasser. Nettes Pläuschchen mit einem Fliegenfischer |bla:, hatte noch nix.
Und dann hatte ich den gesamten Strand ab ca. 18:30 Uhr alleine |supergri Und kurz vor 19 Uhr ging es dann richtig los |jump:
Insgesamt konnte ich noch 3 Maßige verhaften (46-49 cm), hatte 3 Nachläufer, 3 Anfasser und hab eine an der Oberfläche gesehen |muahah:
Was ein Nachmittag #c Gebissen haben alle auf einen rot/schwarzen Gnö (keine Springerfliege). Es war einfach nur schön.....

P.S. Und ja, ich habe 3 maßige Fische mitgenommen. Ich bin dises Jahr schon so oft ohne Fisch nach Hause gangangen, da hab ich es mir mal gegönnt. Ab jetzt wird mein persönliches Mindestmaß fürr dieses Jahr aber erhöht |engel:


----------



## Ickeforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Beifang beim Eisangeln auf Saibling.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

|bigeyes

Petri!

Wo war das denn?


----------



## marlowe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Nargos schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> wir fahren dienstag bis freitag zu viert nach dänemark, Als. mal sehen was da so läuft.
> ist jmd. die letzten tage dort gewesen?



Kleiner Belt / Haderslevfjord

war letzte Woche jeden Tag am Wasser und hatte nicht einen Kontakt. Den angetroffenen anderen Anglern ging's nicht besser.

Trotzdem Viel Erfolg! Wasser wird jeden Tag wärmer.


----------



## mephisto

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

ickeforelle bohrt seine löcher mit erfolg meistens irgendwo in norwegen!:q
petri sascha


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

So Leute, nachher geht es für mich und nen Kumpel auch endlich mal wieder an die Küste. Werde berichten ob sich was Silbernes hat blicken lassen.


----------



## Sewinhunter

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Moin moin, 
so erster Tag wieder in der Arbeit, Urlaub mal wieder vorbei #d
Als erstes mal ein Dankeschön an Dorschdiggler und Drillhunter für die Info's ebenso für die Info's und aktuellen Berichte der anderen Boardies #h
Insbesondere der Jungs aus Aero doch immer aktuellst berichtet haben !
Wir waren eine Woche im Raum Flensburg unterwegs (Innen-und Außenförde).
Im Lauf der Woche konnten wir 13 Fische bis 55cm landen und leider verloren wir auch noch ein paar :c darunter auch ne richtig dicke #q 
Aber rückblickend waren wir doch recht zufrieden mit dem Ergebniss da wir Anfang der Woche keine großen Erwartungen hatten angesichts der Verhältnisse !
Gefangen haben wir mit der Fliege (kleine Garnelen in Pink) und mit Snurrebassen (ebenso mit Pink) oder Spökets in Orange/Blau.
Interessant war auch das an den Tagen an denen wir fingen auch sonst überall Fisch gefangen wurde. Und wenn auf Aero geblankt wurde war auch bei und Funkstille !
Also, raus ans Wasser, vor dem Sofa fangt ihr garantiert nichts 
Werde versuchen die Tage noch n paar Bilder einzustellen.

Gruß , Sewinhunter :m


----------



## Ickeforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Der Fisch wurde beim Eisangeln auf den Storvatnet gefangen, das liegt in Norwegen, Region Nordland in der Nähe von Brønnøysund. Erst vor 2 Wochen haben wir einen Lachs aus dem Eisloch gezogen von 2,7kg.
Die Meerforelle von gestern hat auf rote Made gebissen am 15ner Vorfach (5cm lang unter einem Locklöffel montiert)
Gewicht war ca 2 bis 2,5kg haben wir nicht gewogen.
Wollten ja Saiblinge fangen. ;-)


----------



## Felix Mk

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

ich war gestern mit einem Bekannten los.
nach ca. 4 würfen hatte ich eine auf nen Blinker 
mein Bekannter hatte ein paar Kontakte auf seinem Küstenwobbler 
Leider war das alles


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

#6





dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal wieder einen zum Besten geben.
> Was ein geiler Nachmittag :l
> Ca. 15 Uhr am Wasser. Wasser klar, Wind aus West, leicht gekräuselte Oberfläche. Toppi :m Ein guter alter Bekannter #h stand schon im Wasser, noch keinen Kontakt. Konnte aber vermelden, daß ein anderer Angler schon 3 Kontakte hatte |director:
> Also voller Elan ins Wasser. Tja, erstmal bis ca. 16.30 Uhr nix. Leider mußte B. dann langsam nach Hause und sich um die kranke Familie kümmern (gute Besserung übrigens). Ich also alleine weiter, erstmal ein Stückchen laufen. An einer altbekannten Stelle (Rolf´s Badewanne #h) wieder ins Wasser.  Nach dem 5. Wurf Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze #q Erneuter kurzer Wurf und zack war sie dran. Durfte bei 44,5 cm (|uhoh wieder schwimmen. Dann war wieder erstmal Ruhe im Wasser. Nettes Pläuschchen mit einem Fliegenfischer |bla:, hatte noch nix.
> Und dann hatte ich den gesamten Strand ab ca. 18:30 Uhr alleine |supergri Und kurz vor 19 Uhr ging es dann richtig los |jump:
> Insgesamt konnte ich noch 3 Maßige verhaften (46-49 cm), hatte 3 Nachläufer, 3 Anfasser und hab eine an der Oberfläche gesehen |muahah:
> Was ein Nachmittag #c Gebissen haben alle auf einen rot/schwarzen Gnö (keine Springerfliege). Es war einfach nur schön.....
> QUOTE]
> 
> Moin Dirk, |wavey:
> 
> zunächst erstmal ein dickes *Petri* an Dich!
> Vielleicht lag es auch an unserem Telefonat? |kopfkrat
> Und wieso eigentlich "*meine* Badewanne"? |kopfkrat
> Der Spot ist schon TOP! #6 Bei Strömung sammelt sich dort immer was fressbares für die Flossenträger. Und damit geht´s ja auch so langsam los.
> 
> TL
> 
> Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## Norgeguide

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

An die Mefogemeinde,
hab da ma was anzubieten!
Wir fahren nächstes WE hoch an die Küste um Neustadt.
Wir wollen dort von Freitag bis Sonntag den Silberbarren nachstellen.:vik: Wo genau wissen wir aber jetzt auch noch nicht, von Neustadt bis Weissenhaus is alles drin je nach Wind. Übernachten werden wir in Rosenfels auf einem Campingplatz in einem gemieteten Wohnwagen. Leider sind von unserer vierer Truppe nur zwei übergeblieben. Deshalb nun meine Frage:
Wer hat interesse diesen Wohnwagen mit uns zu teilen, es wären also zwei Plätze frei, ist ja wohl besser wie im Auto schlafen.
Kosten würde es 30€ pro Person für zwei Nächte. Es ist von unser Seite keine Sauftour und Leute die mehr trinken als Angeln wollen brauchen sich gar nicht erst zu melden.
Wer interesse hat kann sich ja einfach mal mit einer PN bei mir melden.
Gruß
Norgeguide|wavey:


----------



## Slotterwobbel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Moin,
Heute mal wieder los, bei diesen schönen Wetter.
Konnte zwei untermaßige:c , die natürlich wieder schwimmen fangen.:vik:
Habe ätliche Fische an der oberfläche gesehen|bigeyes, als der Wind auffrischte war der spuk vorbei.
aber mal wieder schön ein Fisch ans Band zu bekommen.
gruß Dirk


----------



## paling

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Ickeforelle schrieb:


> Der Fisch wurde beim Eisangeln auf den Storvatnet gefangen, das liegt in Norwegen, Region Nordland in der Nähe von Brønnøysund. Erst vor 2 Wochen haben wir einen Lachs aus dem Eisloch gezogen von 2,7kg.
> Die Meerforelle von gestern hat auf rote Made gebissen am 15ner Vorfach (5cm lang unter einem Locklöffel montiert)
> Gewicht war ca 2 bis 2,5kg haben wir nicht gewogen.
> Wollten ja Saiblinge fangen. ;-)



Hut ab so dünn fischen wir eigentlich nur hier in Holland#h


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

ohne auf den wetterbericht zuschauen bin heute gleich nach der arbeit los , die überraschung gabs promt am strand, ein strammer nordwestwind hat ordentlich wasser in die bucht gedrückt und jede menge seegras mitgeführt, kurz ins nass 3,4 würfe und dann wieder raus stellungswechsel, jetzt wind im rücken, fast krautfrei und nach gut einer stunde lag ne silberne von 46cm im kescher, ein biss, ein fisch das wars leider, danach nochmal stellungswechsel,o bisse, dafür  netten gleichgesinnten kennengelernt, fazit: mit gelesenem wetterbericht wäre der tag anders gelaufen, nicht unbedingt besser!


----------



## BliWo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Ich war heute mit einem Kollegen in OH an der Westküste unterwegs. Dort noch einen guten alten Bekannten nach langer Zeit wieder getroffen...

Endlich hat es auch bei mir mal wieder gerappelt - 80 cm, 6,4 kg |supergri- und das auf ne Fliege am Sbiro. Ansonsten ist bei uns dreien nichts weiter Maßiges aus dem Wasser gekommen trotz mehrerer Bisse und Nachläufer.

War schon ein geiler Tag - natürlich auch des sonnigen Wetters wegen. Leider kommt nun erst einmal der sch... Ostwind zurück :c

Gruß Martin


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



BliWo schrieb:


> Ich war heute mit einem Kollegen in OH an der Westküste unterwegs. Dort noch einen guten alten Bekannten nach langer Zeit wieder getroffen...
> 
> Endlich hat es auch bei mir mal wieder gerappelt - 80 cm, 6,4 kg |supergri- und das auf ne Fliege am Sbiro. Ansonsten ist bei uns dreien nichts weiter Maßiges aus dem Wasser gekommen trotz mehrerer Bisse und Nachläufer.
> 
> War schon ein geiler Tag - natürlich auch des sonnigen Wetters wegen. Leider kommt nun erst einmal der sch... Ostwind zurück :c
> 
> Gruß Martin



Fettes Petri , Hammer Fisch !!!#h


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.

Bei mir und einem Kumpel gab es heute jeweils eine Untermaßige, welche zeitgleich eingestiegen sind. Ansonsten gab es bei drei Spots und insgesamt gut 7 Stunden Angelzeit nur noch zwei Nachläufer und eine Große buckelte morgens vor uns in der Sonne, wollte aber nicht. Aber diese Woche gehts sicherlich nochmal los.


----------



## kartmeister

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

"Endlich hat es auch bei mir mal wieder gerappelt - 80 cm, 6,4 kg"

Und kein Foto von diesem Traumfisch!!|kopfkrat


----------



## fenriz-hc

Warst mit Belly unterwegs ? @ kartmeister ?


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



fenriz-hc schrieb:


> Warst mit Belly unterwegs ? @ kartmeister ?


 

er doch nicht !!!!!!!!!!! bliwo, 4 beiträge höher.
80 cm den möchte ich auch gerne sehen. petri


----------



## paling

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> er doch nicht !!!!!!!!!!! bliwo, 4 beiträge höher.
> 80 cm den möchte ich auch gerne sehen. petri



Ich auch so ne Kirsche gehört gezeigt,BITTE#6#h


----------



## BliWo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



paling schrieb:


> Ich auch so ne Kirsche gehört gezeigt,BITTE#6#h



Muß ich dann wohl nachreichen , ist noch auf dem Handy meines Kollegen.


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



BliWo schrieb:


> Muß ich dann wohl nachreichen , ist noch auf dem Handy meines Kollegen.


 
wir sind jung, wir können warten. aber auch nicht ewig #h


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

wenn einer Lust hat mit mir morgen Mefo zu angeln kann er sich mal melden, wollte nach WH mit Belly oder Boot ???


----------



## paling

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



BliWo schrieb:


> Muß ich dann wohl nachreichen , ist noch auf dem Handy meines Kollegen.



Na das würd der richtige Schub für mich.Samstag geht's nach:l Rügen


----------



## rudini

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

80cm?!:l...ein Traum!...ich würde zu einem Bild auch nicht Nein sagen!:m

Cheers


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Kurzer Bericht der letzten Tage:

Vorgestern: waren zu dritt alle mit der Fliegenrute.Ich hatte ein Biss, sonst nix!
Gestern: abends nach m Kiten nochmal kurz ans Wasser runter. von 18:30-20:00... ne 48er erwischt(siehe Bild).....auf Fliege natürlich. 
Heute ist mir was blödes passiert. Bin nur kurz am Wasser gewesen(Dauerregen) hab dann auch ne schöne (ca. 50cm) dran bekommen.Sie ist wie wild gesprungen und auf einmal Schnur schlaff.... der Fisch aber immer noch wie verrückt an der Oberfläche am Tanzen. Noch nie so was erlebt... Ich als erstes gedacht: Schnurbruch! Aber als ich die Fliege am ende der Schnur sah, bemerkte ich das der Hakenschenkel abgebrochen ist. So eine....... #q!!! Ich benutzt ausschließlich F314. Eigentlich super Haken wobei mir des öfteren beim Binden die Hakenschenkel abgebrochen sind. was mir bei anderen Haken ehrlich gesagt noch nie passiert ist. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## paling

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht der letzten Tage:
> 
> Vorgestern: waren zu dritt alle mit der Fliegenrute.Ich hatte ein Biss, sonst nix!
> Gestern: abends nach m Kiten nochmal kurz ans Wasser runter. von 18:30-20:00... ne 48er erwischt(siehe Bild).....auf Fliege natürlich.
> Heute ist mir was blödes passiert. Bin nur kurz am Wasser gewesen(Dauerregen) hab dann auch ne schöne (ca. 50cm) dran bekommen.Sie ist wie wild gesprungen und auf einmal Schnur schlaff.... der Fisch aber immer noch wie verrückt an der Oberfläche am Tanzen. Noch nie so was erlebt... Ich als erstes gedacht: Schnurbruch! Aber als ich die Fliege am ende der Schnur sah, bemerkte ich das der Hakenschenkel abgebrochen ist. So eine....... #q!!! Ich benutzt ausschließlich F314. Eigentlich super Haken wobei mir des öfteren beim Binden die Hakenschenkel abgebrochen sind. was mir bei anderen Haken ehrlich gesagt noch nie passiert ist. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht?


Du hast doch nicht für meine Mücken denselben Haken benutzt;+|gr:


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



paling schrieb:


> Du hast doch nicht für meine Mücken denselben Haken benutzt;+|gr:


Doch! Aber mach dir keine Sorgen ich hab mit den Haken schon etliche Fische sicher gelandet!! gestern die 48er hab ich mit der gleichen Fliege gefangen. da hat er noch gehalten|kopfkrat vielleicht is bei den Windverhältnissen mal die Fliegen hinter mir auf n Stein gekommen.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht der letzten Tage:
> 
> 
> Gestern von 18:30-20:00... ne 48er erwischt(siehe Bild).....auf Fliege natürlich.



#6schönes fettes silber, dickes petri!
ja  richtig,  fliege geht im augenblick sehr gut, suche immer noch ein bestimmtes muster, siehe foto...(#166) linkes bild, habe keine blassen schimmer wie das teil heißt oder wo ich es zu kaufen bekomme.


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

ich seh kein bild!


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

bischen runterscrollen, mein bericht vom 07.04. (# 166)


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

hast du vll n besseres Bild dann kann ich dir evtl weiterhelfen!


----------



## nille_furtado

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

scheint am Kopf mit rehhaar gebunden zu sein. Das macht man eigentlich bei Trockenfliegen. Vll hilft das ja weiter...


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

leider fehlt mir ein passendes bearbeitungsprogramm auf meinem rechner, ich mach da mal was fertig und funke dann durch, danke erstmal!


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



nille_furtado schrieb:


> scheint am Kopf mit rehhaar gebunden zu sein. Das macht man eigentlich bei Trockenfliegen. Vll hilft das ja weiter...


 Und was ist dann bitte mit Muddler Minnows? Die Aussage hilft leider nicht weiter..


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

mußte mal fix an den rechner meiner besseren hälfte...


----------



## nille_furtado

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

was dazu gelernt! aber man kann die Muddler "floating" oder "sinking" fischen, je nachdem wieviel beschwerung dran ist. Interessantes Muster!


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Hmmm.. scheint auf jeden Fall ne Muddler Fliege zu sein. Kann dir aber leider nicht sagen wie die heißt..evtl Mudd Alexandra!?!


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Sieht irgendwie nach Winged Black Zulu aus, als Muddler interessant. Habe mit der Black Zulu sehr gut gefangen, paar Jahre zuvor. Noch 18 Tage, dann bin ich wieder oben, dann mit der Fliegenpeitsche...


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Winged Black Zulu hat eine gewisse ähnlichkeit, aber ich denke auch das es eher in richtung Muddler Fliege geht. 
schade die kann ich wohl vergessen und das muster war so fängig, danke für die hilfe!


----------



## nille_furtado

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Das wäre dann die hier:
http://www.fish4flies.com/Lures/Muddlers_and_Tadpoles/Black_Zulu_Muddler
Ist eine Black Zulu Muddler.


----------



## outang

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

moinsen
von wegen fotos und so....
http://www.n24.de/n24/Mediathek/videos/d/2693650/peta-kaempft-gegen-spass-angler.html
|bigeyes


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



nille_furtado schrieb:


> Das wäre dann die hier:
> http://www.fish4flies.com/Lures/Muddlers_and_Tadpoles/Black_Zulu_Muddler
> Ist eine Black Zulu Muddler.



die könnte den silbernen gefallen,
das muster kommt meinem schon sehr nahe, wahrnsinn!
was noch fehlt sind die 6 schwarze gummibeinchen, .
danke für den tip..


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

bitte macht den Thread nicht kaputt, nicht soviel fachsimpeln, dafür gibs andere Threads.
Hier bitte nur was reinschreiben wenn ihr angeln wart.
könnte z.B. so aussehen:

*Wo?* WH Eitz
*Wann?* von 11 30 - 15 00Uhr
*sonstiges?* mit Belly 300m vor der Küste, ein Anfasser
*Fänge?* leider nichts


Danke für euer verständniss


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Ich finds gut, wenn hier auch OT und allerlei anderer Dinge besprochen werden. So ist wenigstens was los im Thread. Wer dagegen möchte das an seinem Spot etwas los ist und er morgen eine Platznummer ziehen möchte, der veröffentlicht genau, wo er seine Fische gefangen hat.


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!#6

Bei mir gab es heute den Saison-Einstand: 66cm silberne Schönheit!

http://*ih.us/a/img850/3451/201304114.jpg


Gruß Heiko

PS: Olaf (wathose1980), danke für den neuen Blinker ... fängt sehr gut!:m


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri dazu! Richtig schöne Mefo!

Hast du sie gewogen?


----------



## kartmeister

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Wat fürn Traumfisch|bigeyes Heiko!! Petri Heil!!#6


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

@Steinbutt , du glücklicher #6hammer fisch


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

petri heiko.werde mir am we mal dein revier anschauen.


----------



## BliWo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

so, hier nun endlich das Bild :vik: -leider nicht sehr gut. Sollte ich nächstes mal doch lieber selber aufnehmen.

Um Diskussionen vorwegzunehmen:

Ja, es war ein gefärbter Fisch, vollständig abgelaicht und gut im Futter. Und er wurde der Ernährung der Familie zugeführt...

Also Jungs und Mädels - angreifen!!!!!

Tight lines
Martin


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

bei dem bild hätte ich nicht auf mefo getippt. hat ja einen richtigen lachshaken.


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Ein herzliches moin moin an die Runde.

Ich war heute auch mal wieder los und ich will auch nicht viele Worte verlieren.

Ich hatte heute nur einen Biss... aber was für einen!!! 

Mein Fisch des Lebens konnte ich heute wohl verhaften. Ergebnis war ein Lachs!!! Ja ein Lachs!!! Von 85 cm Länge und 7,3 kg Gewicht!!! 

Bilder findet ihr im Anhang. 

Biss und Drill waren einfach der Wahnsinn. Ich habe zwar schon davon gehört das ab und an mal solche Fische vom Ufer gefangen werden aber das es mir selber einmal passiert hätte ich wohl nie gedacht.

Das größte Kompliment und Dankeschön geht dabei an meinen besten Kumpel, der nicht nur die Fotos geschossen hat, sondern auch die Idee mit der Platzwahl hatte und den Fisch für mich sehr sicher gelandet hat. Außerdem hat er mir während des Drills gut zugesprochen, was ich auch nötig hatte. Also auch hier nochmal ein Fettes DANKE KUMPEL!!!

Gruß und Petri


----------



## Timsfishing

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Wow, was für ein Tier!                                                   Fettes Petri zu dem Silberbarren :m


----------



## Rapfenkiller84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

fettes petri #r


----------



## Heiko73

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Moin,Moin,
Was ist auf Fehmarn so los?Gibt es schon fänge von Meerforellen?


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri auch euch. Der Lachs ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern! Das Teil vom Ufer, Respekt!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

...Petri@all...und ein "*DICKES*" für den Lachs


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Aaaaaalter !!! Hammer !!! Lachs vom Strand, das wird wohl kaum zu toppen sein dieses Jahr. Fettes Petri und ich bin ja sowas von neidisch... !!!


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Wow, was für ein Fisch|bigeyes.
Dickes Petri. Morgen komme ich auch endlich mal wieder los!


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Wahnsinn, der ist echt klasse.
Wie war der Drill?


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*






  sprachlos...


----------



## ade

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Gestern in Hubertsberg ne 46er und ne 81er, die sich dann Zuhause beim genauen nachmessen doch als 76er entpuppte.


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

super fische, die hier raus kommen. petri


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri auch dir!

Ich denke dieser Smiley triffts recht gut: |bigeyes

Soviel also zu den Nörglern, die meinen das die guten Zeiten an der Küste bzgl. "Großfisch" zuende ist.

4x richtig große Fische in kurzer Zeit.


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Selenter Angler schrieb:


> Ein herzliches moin moin an die Runde.
> 
> Ich war heute auch mal wieder los und ich will auch nicht viele Worte verlieren.
> 
> Ich hatte heute nur einen Biss... aber was für einen!!!
> 
> Mein Fisch des Lebens konnte ich heute wohl verhaften. Ergebnis war ein Lachs!!! Ja ein Lachs!!! Von 85 cm Länge und 7,3 kg Gewicht!!!
> 
> Bilder findet ihr im Anhang.
> 
> Biss und Drill waren einfach der Wahnsinn. Ich habe zwar schon davon gehört das ab und an mal solche Fische vom Ufer gefangen werden aber das es mir selber einmal passiert hätte ich wohl nie gedacht.
> 
> Das größte Kompliment und Dankeschön geht dabei an meinen besten Kumpel, der nicht nur die Fotos geschossen hat, sondern auch die Idee mit der Platzwahl hatte und den Fisch für mich sehr sicher gelandet hat. Außerdem hat er mir während des Drills gut zugesprochen, was ich auch nötig hatte. Also auch hier nochmal ein Fettes DANKE KUMPEL!!!
> 
> Gruß und Petri


Petri hammer Fisch:k.Auch an Ade petri auch sehr geil der Fisch.

Wie der Drill war würde mich aber auch mal interessieren.Hat der Fisch sich so im Drill verhalten wie man es immer liest?Also volle Pulle Flucht nach vorne oder doch eher Mefotypisch mit eher kürzeren Fluchten.


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



BliWo schrieb:


> so, hier nun endlich das Bild :vik: -leider nicht sehr gut. Sollte ich nächstes mal doch lieber selber aufnehmen.
> 
> Um Diskussionen vorwegzunehmen:
> 
> Ja, es war ein gefärbter Fisch, vollständig abgelaicht und gut im Futter. Und er wurde der Ernährung der Familie zugeführt...
> 
> Also Jungs und Mädels - angreifen!!!!!
> 
> Tight lines
> Martin


 
Sehr schöner Fisch und so schlecht finde ich das Bild auch nicht. Ein fettes Petri dazu.#6

Ich hatte ende März das weibliche Gegenstück dazu mit 95cm, allerdings nicht in der Ostsee.


----------



## hugokiel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Ein GROß Petri für die Fänger der GROßen Fische!
Udo


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Ein dickes Petri Dank an alle zurück und natürlich auch ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger. Echt klasse Fische.

Ja der Drill war einfach der Wahnsinn und was so gar nicht "Mefotypisch" obwohl es da ja auch alle möglichen Varianten gibt.

Ich bekam auf volle Wurfdistanz einen Anfasser, also kurzen Spinnstop gemacht, zwei schnelle Kurbelumdrehungen und... BAAAAAM!!!! Ein hammerharter Einschlag und der Anhieb saß. Komischerweise zog der Fisch die ersten Sekunden nur langsam davon, was mich etwas irritierte, doch dann kann man sagen das er förmlich explodierte. In der ersten Flucht riss der Fisch gut 30 Meter Schnur von der Rolle. Ich konnte dann 10 Meter gewinnen und er holte sich wieder 20 zurück und als sich das dann nochmla wiederholte, hatte ich schon angst ob meine Schnurkapazität überhaupt ausreicht. Dann schwamm der Fisch Gott sei dank gut 30-40 Meter auf mich zu und ich konnte so schnell wieder etwas Schnur gewinnen. Nach gut 20 Minuten hatte ich den Fisch gut 10 Meter vor dem Kescher aber durch den Nebel gestern konnten wirt den Fisch immer noch nicht sehen. Plötzlich schraubte sich der Fisch in voller Länge aus dem Wasser und mir und meinem Kumpel stockte wirklich der Atem als wir sahen wie gewaltig und massiv der Fisch war. Als der Fisch das zweite mal gut 5 Meter vor uns sprang betete ich nur noch das er den Haken jetzt nicht noch abschütteln kann. Aber zum Glück ging alles gut und mein Kumpel konnte den Fisch sicher landen, obwohl der Fisch kaum in den Kescher gepasst hat. Erst als der Fisch am Ufer lag stießen wir einen Jubelschrei aus, der eigentlich in ganz Schleswig-Holstein zu hören gewesen sein musste und wir staunten nicht schlecht, als wir erkannten, dass wir da keine Meerforelle sondern einen Lachs vor unseren Füßen hatten. Es war einfach der Wahnsinn.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt euch den Drill zumindest etwas vorstellen und freut euch für mich bzw. uns mit.

In den Anhang hab ich nochmal ein paar Bilder gepackt. Die Bilder sind allerdings leider alle erst 2-2,5 Studen nach dem Fang entstanden, da es erstens noch zu dunkel war und wir beide unsere Handys im Auto vergessen hatten. Wir haben aber trotzdem versucht die Bilder so schön wie möglich zu gestalten.


----------



## rudini

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri an alle Fänger!!..Wahnsinns Fische...da wird einem ganz kribbelig!!:vik:

Cheers#h


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Erstmal dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen! Tolle Heringsfresser sind ja dabei!
Und ein EXTRA OBER UNFASSBAR PETRI geht an den Selenter Angler raus!
OMG - Das kann ich mir richtig vorstellen, wie ihr ungläubig geschaut habt, als der Lachs gesprungen ist!

Wir haben letzten Herbst auf Vancouver Island Chinooks über 15 KG mit der Fliege gefangen, das ist so als ob man einen ICE bei voller Fahrt hakt! 

Aber so einen Fisch hier bei uns von der Küste und nicht beim Trolling ist einfach der absolute Wahnsinn! Das passiert einem vielleicht einmal im Leben!

Dickes TL Hal


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Schön das du das Drillerlebnis noch beschrieben hast! Kann mir das richtig vorstellen, gut geschrieben!

Und ich muss HAL zustimmen. So einen Fisch vor der Küste mit der Spinnangel ist der Wahnsinn und kann getrost als Fisch des Lebens (bei der Angelei) bezeichnet werden!


----------



## vigorous

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch den Fängern!
So langsam dürfte überall das Wasser zappeln, heute wieder los gewesen und 4 knapp maßige gefangen, schwimmen wieder #h
Ab 50 dürfen sie mit bei mir


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Jo so sehe ich das auch. Ich werde morgen früh auf jedenfall auch wieder losziehen. Mal gucken was noch so geht.#6


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

@ Selenter Angler 





>



Ich finde der Fisch ist so geil, der muß hier nochmal rein #6 .

*Oberdickes Petri !*


----------



## SebastianSottek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Moin, was meint ihr was ist besser: auf der windzugewanten oder windabgewanten Seite auf Mefo zu Fischen? Ich habe für dieses Jahr schon unterschiedlichste Meinungen gehört.

Lg


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Da wirst du auch hier unterschiedliche Meinungen hören. Hab selber in der letzten Zeit bei ruhigem Wetter und in totaler Brandung gefangen. Und unter beiden Bedingungen schon geschneidert. Im Prinzip ist ein wenig Welle schon nicht schlecht. Aber bei den Ostwinden in Stärke 5-6 in der letzten Zeit hatte, ist eben "ein wenig Welle" nicht drin, sondern nur Brandung. Da kann der geschütze Bereich schon deutlich besser sein. Vor allem wenn viel Kraut und Pflanzen (wie auf meiner Ecke) im Wasser sind. Furchtbar. Einmal war Angeln nicht möglich. Nach dem auswerfen eine halbe Umdrehung der Kurbel und Blinker+Springer hingen im Kraut. Also fahr dahin wo du gut angeln kannst und wenn da nichts ist, dann gehts weiter.


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Tja ich habe heute leider schön abgeschneidert.|gr: aber Gott sei Dank kann man sich hier ja wieder schnell neue Motivation holen:q
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich allen Fängern ein dickes Petri!


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Rhöde schrieb:


> @ Selenter Angler
> 
> Ich finde der Fisch ist so geil, der muß hier nochmal rein #6 .
> 
> *Oberdickes Petri !*





Vielen dank Rhöde für die "Blumen". Ich könnte mir die Bilder auch stundenlang angucken und bekomme das Grinsen immer noch nicht weg, wenn ich an gestern denke.|supergri


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

In 70 min ist Eierfabend und dann gehts für 5 Tage in die kalte Ostsee!:vik: Hoffentlich schallerts mal wieder richtig....Werde am Mittwoch berichten!


----------



## paling

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Rügen ich komme,was man hier so liest baut ja mächtig auf und mit der Geheimfliege von David kann ja nichts schiefgehen#h Petri Allen und vielleicht sieht man sich .Groetjes#6


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



SebastianSottek schrieb:


> Moin, was meint ihr was ist besser: auf der windzugewanten oder windabgewanten Seite auf Mefo zu Fischen? Ich habe für dieses Jahr schon unterschiedlichste Meinungen gehört.
> 
> Lg


 der wind muß voll auf die fresse kommen :qdenn knallt das auch


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> der wind muß voll auf die fresse kommen :qdenn knallt das auch



und nicht zu vergessen, voll durch die welle tauchen :q

ps.: gestern schwacher wind aus südwest, klarwasser und heiter sonnenschein, 
die süsse kam etwas 50m rechts von mir aus dem wasser,schön anzusehen, fix hin und die schwäne verjagt, stelle angeworfen, biss,biss und sitzt. leider beim keschern ausgestiegen:c


----------



## tentacle33

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Moin, das ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber wenigstens hast du ihn gesehen... Ich war gestern nach der Arbeit auch kurz im Wasser und habe beim ersten Wurf mein erstes Silber beim Watangeln gefangen. Leider knapp untermaßig, so dass der Gröni wieder los durfte. Danach nichts mehr, aber nun bin ich noch motivierter und habe umgehend Urlaub beantragt 

|wavey:


----------



## Nargos

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

moin,
wir waren zu viert von dienstag bis freitag auf Als, dänemark.
wir konnten insgesamt 9meerforellen fangen. die größten fische waren zwischen 43 und 55cm. die 55er die ich gefangen hab, hatte auch schon ganz gut gefuttert. waren einige stichlinge und garnelen im magen.
fotos hab ich leider nicht :c


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

getsrern 4 mefos auf fliegenpeitsche bekommen. Es war überall Fisch zu sehen...Leider waren sie nicht sehr hungrig...


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

bin gerade aus dem wasser (15.30 uhr), ingesamt 3 spots angefahren, null nüscht, nicht ein zupfer...


----------



## aesche100

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



ade schrieb:


> Gestern in Hubertsberg ne 46er und ne 81er, die sich dann Zuhause beim genauen nachmessen doch als 76er entpuppte.



Der größere ist ziemlich sicher ein Lachs.Petri und lasse sie Dir schmecken.#h


----------



## ajotas

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



aesche100 schrieb:


> Der größere ist ziemlich sicher ein Lachs.Petri und lasse sie Dir schmecken.#h



eher ziemlich sicher nicht, würde ich sagen (-;


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



aesche100 schrieb:


> *Der größere ist ziemlich sicher ein Lachs*.Petri und lasse sie Dir schmecken.#h



einspruch|krach:


----------



## DamJam

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

3 Mann haben 18 Mefos in 6 Tagen gefangen.


----------



## fyggi1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

@ DamJam

Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, leider alles Absteiger !

@ aesche100

Eindeutig Meerforelle !


----------



## ade

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Ein Lachs? Ok, bin noch blutiger Anfänger beim Mefo angeln. War erst mein zweites mal, bin erst zugezogen.


----------



## mefohunter

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Moin,

heute eine der Sternstunden der Meerforellenangelei beigewohnt. Kieler Förde, 7,2 kg! und 84 cm. #6


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

petri zum fetten silber, 
bei so einem fang hätte ich ein dauergrinsen in der gusche...


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Heilige Schei...

Petri!

Hier kommt ja ein Hammer Fisch nach dem anderen raus. Unglaublich!


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Dickes Petri, super Fisch !!!!  #6


----------



## mefohunter

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Hier noch ein Foto


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Wahnsinn!!!! Was für ein Fisch!!! Fettes Petri!! Geil!


----------



## Jerkwolf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Moin,
Tolle Fische, Glückwunsch an alle Fänger!!!

Bei uns gab's heut ne glatte Null auf Rügen.
3 Spot's um Glowe und nix und wieder nix aber
laufen am Steinstrand macht ja schöne Beine....

Weitermachen....


----------



## raku

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Tolle Fische die da zur Zeit rauskommen. 

Dickes Petri an die Fänger.


----------



## lammi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



aesche100 schrieb:


> Der größere ist ziemlich sicher ein Lachs.Petri und lasse sie Dir schmecken.#h


 erst kundig machen-dann posten.Ganz sicher ne Meerforelle.Geile Fische die zurzeit rauskommen,und ich komm wieder mal nicht weg.Petri an alle.Habe dieses Jahr erst zweimal Fischen können,aber wenigstens auch 2 Fische gehabt,wenn auch ,,nur" Absteiger.Fette Fische .


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

nach der nullnummer von gestern wollte ich heute den tag aussetzen, bin denn aber doch zum sonnenaufgang ins wasser, schweinekalt, zuerst sonnen dann zog es sich zu, wind aus südost mit ne bft3,
2x silber 51cm und 45cm, 

leider funzt das hochladen meiner bilder nicht :404 Not Found error,keine ahnung was der von mir will,
fotos reiche ich später nach...

so jetzt hat es funktioniert :


----------



## Norgeguide

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Hallo Freunde,
auch ich bin zurück von der Küste. War mit einem Freund zwischen Neustadt und Heiligenhafen unterwegs. Gefischt haben wir in Dahmeshöved und Eitz. Kumpel hat ne 46er und ich eine 50er auf Naturfabende Köder gefangen . Hatten noch drei-vier anstubser aber keine weiter im drill. Konnten erleben wie eine gut 65er neben uns gefangen worden ist. Der Magen beim ausnehmen war voll mit Tobis. Gestern morgen wurden bei Eitz zwei 70+ und ich mit der 50er gefangen.Eine 70er durfte ich mit Keschern. Dick und Rund und in bester Kondition.Die ist zuerst bei meinem Kumpel vor der Nase gestiegen, dann vor mir in ganzer Größe aus dem Wasser gesprungen, und mein Nachbar hat sie gefangen.
Jetzt muß ich wieder lange warten bis ich dort hoch komm.
Gruß Norgeguide#h


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

So bin nun auch wieder zurück mein persönlicher Saisonstart  

Gestern 13.04.

Broager
Wenig wind 
8-10 Grad Lufttemperatur, Wasser Temperatur #c
von 10 - 18 Uhr 
 und nicht ein anfasser  :c

Heute 14.04

Als 
wind mässig aus süd 
Lufttemperatur bis 15 grad 
von 10 - 15 Uhr 
1 x Mefo U 40 und darf noch größer werden 1 Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze...  und einmal kontakt wobei der Anschlag ins leere ging 

Alles in Allem 2 super Tage ich denke mal wenn es noch 2-4 grad wärmer wird im wasser dann gehts richtig ab, aber eine woche Urlaub hab ich ja noch wo es den einen oder Anderen Tag losgeht.

Allen anderen Fängern Petri... #6

Grus aus Flense :m


----------



## mephisto

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

auch wieder zurück von rügen....gestern abgeschneidert und heute bis mittag auch!
aber was solls..endlich mal wieder am/im wasser!


----------



## janko

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

ebenfalls zurück von Rügen - 5 Tage eine von ungefähr 2kg verloren sonst keinen Zupfer - teilweise waren wir zu sechst- hatten auch so gut wie nix - 5 Fische bis 50cm...
manmanman


----------



## paling

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



janko schrieb:


> ebenfalls zurück von Rügen - 5 Tage eine von ungefähr 2kg verloren sonst keinen Zupfer - teilweise waren wir zu sechst- hatten auch so gut wie nix - 5 Fische bis 50cm...
> manmanman



Bei mir auch nichts,gestern angereist,heute 3 Spots in Drewoldke mit Bellyboot,Wasser arschkalt,hab auch nichts gesehen oder gehört#h


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Ich war ja gestern auch los und konnte eine 40+ fangen. Da sie jedoch deutlich unter meinem persönlichen Mindestmaß war hab ich sie wieder schwimmen lassen. Mein Kumpel hat 4 Stück verloren, davon zwei richtig gute und neben uns wurden einige Fische gefangen, jedoch alles nichts dolles.


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Nachtrag von Freitag Abend.
Zu zweit ca. 4 Std. im Wasser gestanden. Eigtl. gute Bedingungen, leicht auflandiger Wind (bis er einschlief), etwas trübes Wasser, leicht bedeckt. Na ja, die Mefo´s sahen das anders #c#c
Keinen Zupfer, nix gesehen #q


----------



## axel86

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

moinsen. heute das erste mal los dieses jahr. bin mit meinem kumpel nach rügen gefahren. ich mit belly und er von land. nur eine untermaßige ca. 40cm rausgekommen. aber trotzdem geil, belly eingeweiht und endlich nicht mehr ganz so a....ch kalte temperaturen. naja bis aufs wasser 2,2grad. ich denk noch 1-2 wochen sonnenschein dann funzt dat auch wieder auf rügen. bin die woche arbeitstechnisch auf hiddensee. die peitsche is natürlich dabei. schon 2-3h nacher arbeit abangeln. bin gespannt wat sich ergibt. mfg


----------



## Jack Haze

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

hallo alle eine woche fehmarn zu dritt |supergri am letzten tag hätten wir fast jeder noch aus versehen eine erwischt nachläufer und anfasser jeder einen am letzten tag sonst gefühlt und dem wind geschuldet die insel abgelaufen|supergri
also steinwarder zwei links und ich rechts der mole jeder kontakt und ca 500 m links laut spaziergänger 70cm silber 

leider jetzt wida daheim 700km weg aber ich komme wida war erstes mal das ich nix hatte im ferflixten 5. jahr:vik:


----------



## krulli_67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

nach unzähligen nullnummern nun endlich ein erfolgserlebnis.War heute nach arbeit noch mal los.Wollte erst nicht,mich dann doch überwunden,von 18.30-20.30 ins wasser zu steigen.Bruderherz noch angerufen ob er mit wollte,der aber nach Hüft OP noch nicht so fit,also allein an die Eckernförder Bucht.Da mein Platz leider schon belegt war,sah ich mich gezwungen,500 Meter weiter in einer Bucht mein glück zu versuchen,was sich für mich später als Schlaraffenland rausstellen sollte.Schnell noch ne ziggi vernichtet,rot schwarzen Snap+springerfliege montiert und ab ins 3Grad kallte Nass.Es dauerte gerade mal 5 Wurf,da spürte ich das erste rucken in der Spitze.Anhieb,dran.nach kurze flucht,plötzlich lose in der Schnur,toll das wars dann wohl!falsch gedacht,war doch noch dran.ohne gross zu zicken erkescherte ich mir eine 55er.gebissen auf blinker.erst mal raus,ziggi in hals.5 min später alte stelle,erster Wurfauf halber Wurfweite wieder biss.Anhieb gesetzt,sitzt.kurze Flucht,kurz vor kescher,wollt gerade einnetzen,zweimal an der Oberfläche geschüttelt,ab.hatte ca.gleiche grösse.Egal weiter gehts.keine zehn Wurf später,meine springerfliege kuckt schon aus dem Wasser,nur noch ein riesen Schwall vor meiner Rutenspitze,oh man,sie hat meinen Blinker verfehlt!Erst mal laut geschrien.Ca 10 Wurf später,Blinker kurz vorm rausheben,seh ich wie eine ca 60cm Schönheit hinter meinen Blinker her ist.Blinker noch absacken lassen,ja,sie schwimmt drauf zu,überlegt es sich aber doch nochmal und dreht dann rotzfrech ab.egal weiter gehts.Will gerade auswerfen,schau nochmal aufs Wasser,sehe ca30m vor mir einige am buckeln.Angeworfen,kurzer Biss,ab,das wars.Ich stand hüfttief im wasser auf Sandgrund und die mefos kamen auf ca 10m an mich ran.so langsam bemerkte ich dann ein starkes ziehen in meinem rechten fuss,was ich erst auf die kälte zurückführte,egal,weiter machen,sie sind da,du hast lange auf so einen moment gewartet!30 wurf später nächster Biss.Wieder alles gut,bis kurz vor Rute,einmal noch geschüttelt,bahm ab.Die mefos zogen immer noch von links nach rechts ihre Bahnen.und auch mein Schmerz im rechten Fuss wurde immer unerträglicher,was mich dann dazu brachte,den tag zu beenden.Am Auto stellte sich dann raus,das sich irgendwo Wasser in meine hose schlich.Naja,so schwer es auch war,beendete ich diesen schönen abend und fuhr nochmal bei meinem bruder vor um ihm davon zu erzählen.Beim ausnehmen stellte sich dann raus,das die mefo voll mit sandaalbrut war.Obwohl nur eine verhaftet bei dem Angebot,glücklich,und morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag.


----------



## Jack Haze

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

und übrigens köder waren links der mole snaps rot schwarz 20 und 25 gr und links more sildda kupfer rot 22gr


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Hallo Bordis.

War gestern (07:00 - 13:00) mit meinem Bruder auf dem Darss.

Ich hatte 2 Nachläufer, so um 50cm und mein Bruder

ne 46er raus + 1 Nachläufer. Ansonsten sind noch 2 Kleine in

unserer Nähe rausgegangen, schwimmen aber wieder...

Ran an den Teich heißt jetzt die Devise !:vik:


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

War heute morgen ne Stunde angeln. Hab eine 47-49er auf Polar Magnus gefangen.

@ krulli, genau dasselbe hatte ich letztens auch mit der Wathose...|gr:


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Zunächst einmal ein Petri an alle erfolgreichen Mefoangler! #6

Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wetter: erst sonnig dan bedeckt
Wind: 3-4 bf SSO
Wasser: klar 4°C
Köder: Springerfliege in pink :k

Nach kurzer Überlegung habe ich mich gestern vormittag ins Auto gesetzt und bin zur Küste gedüst. Gegen 12:00 Uhr stan ich an meinem Spot im Wasser. Dieses Jahr befischte ich den Spot zum ersten mal und mußte festestellen, dass sich dieser im Vergelich zum letzten Jahr sehr verändert hat. |bigeyes Große Steine waren völlig versandet, Sandflächen waren jetzt von Seegras bedeckt.
Egal der Köder muß ins Wasser. Es dauerte auch eine ganze Weile, als gegen 14:00 Uhr ein Ruck durch meine Rute fuhr. :q
DerAnhieb saß und die silberne Schönheit katapultierte sich immer wieder aus dem Wasser. Nach etwa 2-3 Minuten war sie vor meinem Kescher. Erst mal Augenmaß genommen - sollte das Mindestmaß haben. Kescher drunter und :q
Der Blinker lag außen am Kopf an und die Springerfliege saß gut 4cm tief im Maul fest. #6 Zwischenzeitlich waren auch noch ein paar andere Angler am fischen. Sollte heute noch mehr gehen? |rolleyes
Leider nicht. #d
Habe bis 19:45 Uhr intensiv weiter gefischt, durchbrochen von lediglich 2 Pausen von je 30 Minuten. Mehr sollte es heute nicht sein. Auch alle anderen Angler konnten keinen Fisch vermelden.
Aber ws soll´s, der Urlaub hat ja gerade erst begonnen! :q#6

In diesem Sinne

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## rudini

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



mefohunter schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Foto
> Anhang anzeigen 200155



geil!!...riesig!

Guten Hunger..auch an die Familie,Freunde,Bekannte usw 

cheers


----------



## Albert.

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Super, also für mich jetzt schon Fangfoto 2013.
Absolut harmonisches Foto.  PETRI


----------



## Franky D

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal ein Petri an alle erfolgreichen Mefoangler! #6
> 
> Wo: Wismarer Bucht
> Wetter: erst sonnig dan bedeckt
> Wind: 3-4 bf SSO
> Wasser: klar 4°C
> Köder: Springerfliege in pink :k
> 
> Nach kurzer Überlegung habe ich mich gestern vormittag ins Auto gesetzt und bin zur Küste gedüst. Gegen 12:00 Uhr stan ich an meinem Spot im Wasser. Dieses Jahr befischte ich den Spot zum ersten mal und mußte festestellen, dass sich dieser im Vergelich zum letzten Jahr sehr verändert hat. |bigeyes Große Steine waren völlig versandet, Sandflächen waren jetzt von Seegras bedeckt.
> Egal der Köder muß ins Wasser. Es dauerte auch eine ganze Weile, als gegen 14:00 Uhr ein Ruck durch meine Rute fuhr. :q
> DerAnhieb saß und die silberne Schönheit katapultierte sich immer wieder aus dem Wasser. Nach etwa 2-3 Minuten war sie vor meinem Kescher. Erst mal Augenmaß genommen - sollte das Mindestmaß haben. Kescher drunter und :q
> Der Blinker lag außen am Kopf an und die Springerfliege saß gut 4cm tief im Maul fest. #6 Zwischenzeitlich waren auch noch ein paar andere Angler am fischen. Sollte heute noch mehr gehen? |rolleyes
> Leider nicht. #d
> Habe bis 19:45 Uhr intensiv weiter gefischt, durchbrochen von lediglich 2 Pausen von je 30 Minuten. Mehr sollte es heute nicht sein. Auch alle anderen Angler konnten keinen Fisch vermelden.
> Aber ws soll´s, der Urlaub hat ja gerade erst begonnen! :q#6
> 
> In diesem Sinne
> 
> TL
> 
> Rolf #h


 
petri sehr schönes foto!

an welche speedy hängt die cabo denn da?


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

petri rolf. schöne fotos


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Moin moin,

in die Runde

War heute in Sierksdorf......

Wann:11:30-15:00 Uhr
Was: Blech mit SF
Wind: sche.... WSW

Kein Kontakt.....habe die Wassertemperatur gemessen.....8 Grad!!! Ist mein Thermometer defekt??? Oder hat noch wer schon solche Gradzahlen ermittelt???

Im Uferbereich unzählige Seeringler.....


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Franky D schrieb:


> petri sehr schönes foto!
> 
> an welche speedy hängt die cabo denn da?



Speedmaster MH WG 10-38gr. 3,05m. |kopfkrat

Vielen Dank für´s Komliment. |rotwerden

Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte, auch in Hinblick auf die Köder. 

Übrigens eine von drei "Eigenkreationen". :q
Der (die) Fachmann (-frau) erkennt sofort die Stümperhaftigkeit der Ausführung.
Aber wer fängt, hat recht. #6


@ mathei2005

Und auch Dir vielen Dank. |rotwerden


TL

Rolf   #h

P.S.
Und morgen früh geht´s wieder an die Küste.


----------



## Frühaufsteher

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Moin,
war heute nun auch endlich mal wieder sieben Stunden an der Ostsee.
Leider nur Grönis mit der Fliege erwischt.
Mefo 39 cm, 41 cm und 44 cm, schwimmen alle wieder.
Die 41ziger hatte den Haken von unten (außen) am Unterkiefer gehakt.|kopfkrat

Petri an alle anderen Fänger, 
besonders die mit den großen Fischen. :m
Ist ja unglaublich was da so an einem Wochenende alles heraus gekommen ist.
Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

rolf, von mir ein fettes petri zu deiner süssen!


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> rolf, von mir ein fettes petri zu deiner süssen!



Besten Dank Maik. #6#h


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

So auch wieder zurück von der Küste...

von 9- 15 Uhr Aaabenrade bis Als Befischt .   nur 2 kleine Grönis die noch größer werden dürfen sonnst nichts, nicht mal nen ordentlichen biss...  

Was ich allerdings in einer kleiner flachen Bucht gesehen habe sind schon recht fiele Seeringelwürmer.....  Also geht es los ...  werd mal die nächsten tage ordentlich wurmfliegen produzieren denn die hab ich nicht mehr in der box ich denke  mal 1 woche noch mit diesen temperaturen und dann gehts rund ....  

Konntet Ihr auch schon das schwärmen der würmer feststellen ??


Petri all den fängern 


Grus aus Flense


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal ein Petri an alle erfolgreichen Mefoangler! #6
> 
> Wo: Wismarer Bucht
> Wetter: erst sonnig dan bedeckt
> Wind: 3-4 bf SSO
> Wasser: klar 4°C
> Köder: Springerfliege in pink :k
> 
> Nach kurzer Überlegung habe ich mich gestern vormittag ins Auto gesetzt und bin zur Küste gedüst. Gegen 12:00 Uhr stan ich an meinem Spot im Wasser. Dieses Jahr befischte ich den Spot zum ersten mal und mußte festestellen, dass sich dieser im Vergelich zum letzten Jahr sehr verändert hat. |bigeyes Große Steine waren völlig versandet, Sandflächen waren jetzt von Seegras bedeckt.
> Egal der Köder muß ins Wasser. Es dauerte auch eine ganze Weile, als gegen 14:00 Uhr ein Ruck durch meine Rute fuhr. :q
> DerAnhieb saß und die silberne Schönheit katapultierte sich immer wieder aus dem Wasser. Nach etwa 2-3 Minuten war sie vor meinem Kescher. Erst mal Augenmaß genommen - sollte das Mindestmaß haben. Kescher drunter und :q
> Der Blinker lag außen am Kopf an und die Springerfliege saß gut 4cm tief im Maul fest. #6 Zwischenzeitlich waren auch noch ein paar andere Angler am fischen. Sollte heute noch mehr gehen? |rolleyes
> Leider nicht. #d
> Habe bis 19:45 Uhr intensiv weiter gefischt, durchbrochen von lediglich 2 Pausen von je 30 Minuten. Mehr sollte es heute nicht sein. Auch alle anderen Angler konnten keinen Fisch vermelden.
> Aber ws soll´s, der Urlaub hat ja gerade erst begonnen! :q#6
> 
> In diesem Sinne
> 
> TL
> 
> Rolf #h


 
Dickes Petri zu der "Schönheit" #6 (Und auch sehr schön abgelichtet.....)


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Ja ist denn schon Weihnachten!? |kopfkrat

Da gibt es doch so ein schönes Adventslied. "Vorfreude schönste Freude"

Diese Aussage triffte für das Ergebnis meiner heutigen Tour voll zu. |rolleyes

Gegen 07:00 Uhr stand ich am Wasser. Der Nebel war teilweise so dicht, dass ich keine 50m weit sehen konnte. Dazu noch absolute Windflaute. Eigentlich sollte es einen leichen Wind aus S bis W, mit einzelnen Schauern geben. #c

Gegen 10:30 Uhr verspürte ich keine 15m von mir entfernt, einen leichten Zupfer in der Rute. Kurz sacken lassen und ankurbeln. Ein mächtiger Wasserschwall und tschüß......#d:c

Das war schon das Ergebnis der heutigen Tour.

Was gab es sonst noch.. |kopfkrat
Ach ja. Ich hatte den Wecker auf 04:30 Uhr gestellt. Ich drückte also auf den Wecker und stand auf. Meine Frau machte das Licht an und sagte: Es ist doch erst 03:30 Uhr!!!
Das Klingeln des Weckers gab es nur in meinem Traum.... #q#d
Kopfschüttelnd drehte sich meine Liebste wieder um. Ich lag dann gut 45 Minuten wach im Bett und bin dann hoch! |gr:
Ne wat nen Tag. #d

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## paling

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Na Hunter bei Dir tut sich wenigstens was,auf Rügen ist es sehr zäh,gestern hab ich eine Longline na ja,heute Wind und Beisflaute,mit denen ich gesprochen habe,war abends mit Bellyboot am Hafen von Glied,alles ohne Erfolg:-(|gr:


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Heut auf Rügen & gestern bei Rostock NIX. Aber klasse Wetter & es war mal wieder schön mit auf dem Belly.


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Nach 3 Tagen Rügen: keinen kontakt , keine gesehen , keine gefangen...
Es war absolut kein Futter im Wasser lokalisierbar, dazu kein Wind..und Seenebel.:q @paling: haben uns glaub ich getroffen, hab noch 2 mal den Strand gewechselt.


----------



## prion

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

kennen wir, 
waren jetzt am Wochenende Do.-So. auf Rügen: 5 Mann 4 Tage nonstop und nur 2 Untermassige, sonst nix, WT 2grad .......hartes Brot


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Gestern, kurz gearbeitet (bis 11.00 Uhr), rein ins Womo und ab nach Hohwacht. Schön bis 20.00 Uhr gefischt, allerdings ohne jeglichen Kontakt. Fliege, Blech, die Koderboxen hoch und runter, es ging nix... Also noch ein paar Trösterbierchen und früh ins Bett. Heute, 05.00 Wecker klingelt, schnell nen Kaffee aufgesetzt und ab nach WH, so früh und unter der Woche wird da hoffentlich nicht so viel los sein - waren auch erst 5-6 Autos da... Rein in die Plünnen und ab ans Wasser, erstmal etwas Strecke am Ufer machen. Dann im Wasser, zweiter Wurf - bam, auf voller Wurfdistanz - Biss. 10 Sekunden Tanz und ab ..#q Los Junge, weiter machen... Denn es war so viel Leben im Wasser, da mußte noch was gehen. Überall, zumindest in meinem Aktionsradius buckelten und jagten die Mefos, so was habe ich echt noch nie gesehen. Innerhalb der nächsten Stunde konnte ich vier Fische landen, zwei für Zuhause, zwei zum weiter wachsen.
Danach war der Zauber auch vorbei, zumindest für mich. 
Gruß an alle Verrückten ...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Waveman schrieb:


> Los Junge, weiter machen... Denn es war so viel Leben im Wasser, da mußte noch was gehen. Überall, zumindest in meinem Aktionsradius buckelten und jagten die Mefos, so was habe ich echt noch nie gesehen.



solch eine sternstunde hatte ich vor kurzem auch, habe das silber punktgenau angeworfen, aber null anfasser, dass ist schon ärgerlich wenn du mitten im fisch stehst und keine an den haken bekommst. 
#6dickes petri zum silber!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

sauber alder #6


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

super. petri, so kann es manchmal kommen.


----------



## ade

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Heute vor der Arbeit von 6.30 bis 8.00 in Hubertsberg eine von 46 cm erwischt.


----------



## spöket308

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



> ... Denn es war so viel Leben im Wasser, da mußte noch was gehen. Überall, zumindest in meinem Aktionsradius buckelten und jagten die Mefos


 
Mir erging es gestern in der Nähe von Rostock ähnlich. 
Von 15 - 18 Uhr am Strand, erst Ententeich dann etwas Welle. Überall Tobse im Wasser und steigende bzw raubende Forellen. (Freitag und Montag ging an der Stelle nichts???)
Am Ende des Tages hatte ich 6 makellose Forellen um die 50cm gefangen (2 durften mit), dazu noch einige Bisse und 2 Nachläufer.
Gut das ich ab morgen 3 Wochen Urlaub hab, jetzt wo es am und im Wasser richtig los geht.:m

Petri euch allen.


----------



## MeisterJäger73

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

*Petri  *an alle die gefangen haben.Sind ja schöne Mefo`s rausgekommen. #6


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Ist zwar ein bißchen OT, wollte aber trotzdem mal in die Runde fragen, ob schon die ersten Dorsche vom Ufer zu verzeichnen sind?


----------



## Wakkabound

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

und ich wollte mal fragen, wie es mit den Fängen (Mefo) auf Rügen steht - will nämlich am WE mal hochfahren von Dresden aus. Aber wenn nix geht, würd ich mir das vielleicht auch sparen...

Weiß jemand mehr....?

Danke & Grüße
Wakka


----------



## Mesen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Wakkabound schrieb:


> Rügen



So wie die Leute auf den Letzten Seiten berichten geht auf Rügen nicht viel mit Mefo

Such dir lieber nen schöne Stelle von Rostock- Wismar - Boltenhagen - Travemünde aus 

Schöne Erfolge sind hier im Forum von diversen Anglern vermerkt #6


----------



## thomas19

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Gute Meerforellenfänge vor Kühlungsborn. Stückzahlen im zweistelligen Bereich! Beim Schleppangeln mit dem Kleinboot o. Mietboot mit Wobbler bei 8-10m Tiefe.
Petri Heil
im Voraus #:


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

ich war gestern mit Belly unterwegs, 2 mefos(49u.56cm) und 4 Dorsche ( um die 40cm, leider zu klein ).

alles in allem ein super Tag


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

so kann es auch kommen
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/artikel/bewaffnete-rauben-angler-forelle.html


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> so kann es auch kommen
> http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/artikel/bewaffnete-rauben-angler-forelle.html



Alter Schwede! 
Die Täterbeschreibung hätte nicht sein gemusst. War auch so klar...

Gibt ein paar mehr Geschichten über Überfälle an der Küste. Da wird einem schon anders...


----------



## tentacle33

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Moin, wir haben die letzten Tage auch oft auf Sicht gefischt, d.h. den in der Dämmerung auf die entsprechenden Stellen. Das klappte hervorragend, waren aber keine Riesen dabei - alles Grönis...

#h


----------



## paling

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

eine Woche Rügen,eine entnommen,eine kleine beide mit Spiro und eine Longline#d,komme nicht mehr wieder,da den Anglern auch hier das Parken am Wasser erschwert oder unmöglich gemacht wird,Kreptitz!,Rehbergort,Lohme-Rugeshus,:c


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

statt fürs`boot habe ich mich heute morgen für die wathose entschieden, 
bin vor dem sonnenaufgang ins wasser, es ist immer wieder ein beeindruckendes naturschauspiel wenn sich die ersten sonnenstrahlen am horizont zeigen. der wind wehte schwach aus ost, gegen 6.00 uhr frischte er auf, kurz darauf bekam ich den ersten zupfer, selbe stelle nochmal angeworfen, rums und gleich wieder raus, beim dritten wurf bam und eine silberne von 46cm hing an haken, 
das wars dann aber auch schon, reingehauen...


----------



## rudini

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri!!...schönes Bild!|rolleyes


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

petri maik. da hat sich das frühe aufstehen gelohnt.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

So , ich heute auch mal los. Das erste mal in diesem Jahr. Lübeck 18 Grad, kann ja nichts schief gehen. Also Freund hat mich abgeholt, ich keinen Overal mitgenommen, nur die Wattjacke, war ja so warm. In Heiligenhafen haben wir erst mal Fischrötchen und Schnitzel im Brötchen gegessen. Oh ha, schon ein ganz anderer Schnack hier. Kalt!!! Na ja, bei der Angelstelle kommt der Wind ja von hinten. Also keine Panik. An der Angelstelle angekommen und siehe da, der Wind kommt genau rechts von hinten. Alles gut. Also  angetütert und runter an den Strand. Nur was ist das, mit einmal kommt der Wind, so wie es jeder Fliegenfischer mag, genau scharf von rechts. Ey, das ist aber nun gemein. Kalt war er auch noch. 12,5 Grad im Auto gemessen aber irgenwie war er verdammt nochmal kälter. Also versucht zu werfen. Irgendwie hat ich mein Streamer aber in der Watthose wieder gefunden. Nach langem suchen, genau links neben dem Loch wo der Herr es gelassen hat um Abführen zu können. Zweiter Versuch war auch nicht besser. Ok, Linkswerfen wolllte ich immer schon mal ausprobieren mit einer achter Schnur. Nachdem ich mir fast das Handgelenk gebrochen habe,  eine Schort Carst 8 ist tatsächlich schwerer als eine 5wer, dachte ich bei mir, arbeiten macht auch nicht weniger Freude. Ich mag meine Arbeit, muß man dazu bemerken. Nun gut, läßt sich ja nun nicht ändern. Ich also tapfer immer wieder probiert, bis ich auf`s Rückwärtswerfen umgestiegen bin. Man, Das macht richtig Spaß ( abkotz ) und irgendwie wurde es immer kälter, was meinem rechtem Ohr auch richtig zu schaffen macht. Die Hände ganz zu schweigen. Aber siehe da, irgendwie hatte jemand ein einsehen mit mir und durch Zufall fühlte ich in meinen Taschen die Kohlentaschenwärmer. Klasse, endlich ein Lichtblick. Schnell die Kohle überprüfft, ob die auch trocken ist und das Feuerzeug raus. Das Feuerzeug raus.............. Na ja, man kann ja eben nicht an alles denken und bei 18 grad im Wohnort schon gar nicht an ein Feuerzeug für die Taschenwärmer, die man durch Zufall in den Taschen findet. Nach einer Stunde Abgebrochen. Aber wäre ich nicht gefahren, bei dem schönen Wetter, hätte ich mich bestimmt geärgert.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

:g Voll genommen was für ein drill :g


c&r


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :g Voll genommen was für ein drill :g
> Anhang anzeigen 200505
> 
> c&r




Gröhlllllllllllllll


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :g Voll genommen was für ein drill :g
> 
> c&r



C&R, also zwischen einem Brötchen passt der allemal. |supergri


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Schöner Bericht :m


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Hey Maik, #h
Petri auch von mir zur Mefo. #6
Ich war heute auch los. Nur soviel:
Ich habe schon so einiges erlebt, aber heute die Tour war einfach der Waaaaaahnsin! :vik:
Bericht folgt morgen. Bin jetzt zu müde, da der Wecker schon um 02:30 Uhr klingelte! |bigeyes

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

petri dank!
jetzt hast du mich aber neugierig gemacht, freue mich schon auf deinen bericht, 
bis morgen! gruß an alle mefoverrückten...


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Abendstund hat Silber im Mund:vik:




http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/eOB4iXx529.jpg

53cm,1,4kg pures Silber zum Abendessen überredet,,ich dachte nämlich schon seit ner woche der Boss-Blinker taugt nix,,,aber heute bei gutem Wellengang,trübem Wasser und ordentlich Ostwind ging einiges,,, viele Bisse gehabt,,Kollege genauso...
Aber eine Forelle reicht für uns zwei #6
Mageninhalt war ein 11cm langer Hering,,aber war wohl noch platz


----------



## Mesen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Ein DICKES Petri, schöner Fisch mit großem Magen


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Heute, ach nee gestern, mit Bellyfisher unterwegs gewesen.
Wind NNO 3-4.
Erster Spot. Welle 50-60 cm, nicht zu fischen :c
Nächster Spot. Leicht auflandiger Wind, leicht trübe |supergri Mindestens einen Versuch wert.
Mit noch 2 andere Angler ins Wasser. Aber schon nach 3 Kurbelumdrehungen war der Drilling voller Kraut, das im Wasser schwamm #d Also nochmals Stellenwechsel.
Angekommen, fast Ententeich und ca, 10 Angler im Wasser ;+
Wir also ganz nach links, da die einzige freie Stelle und fleißig gefischt mit einem bronzefarbenen Spöket. Nach ca. einer halben Stunde ca. 10 m vor mir ein Biß, ein kurzer Drill und die gute verabschiedete sich mit einem kräftigen Schwall #q Supi, Fisch ist da |bigeyes
Haben dann bis ca. 20:30 Uhr zu zweit gefischt. War eigtl. Klasse, nur die Größe war nicht so doll :c
Bellyfisher insgesamt 3 Fische, ich 6 (und 2 verloren). Alle per Handlandung gelandet und released. Hatte keine das Mindestmaß #c
Troztdem ein schöner Abend :vik:

@ Rolf: Ich freu mich schon auf Deinen Bericht 
Ich sag schon mal festtes Petri #h


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Klasse Bericht @ Dirk, Petri.


----------



## Brutzlaff

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Dieses Wochenende hat es endlich geklappt: Die allererste Mefo für mich...
Samstag los nach Kitzeberg, um 0900 angefangen, bis zur Mittagspause keinen Zupfer. Nach der Mittagspause dann mal die Bucht abgelaufen und ca 1300 dachte ich: Mhmm schon wieder kraut.... Puh, das Kraut entwickelt ein kleines bißchen Leben...
endlich Fisch... Beim Drill dachte ich aber schon, dass da bestimmt kein Riese dranhängt. Liess sich easy rankurbeln, gar kein spektakulärer Drill. Mit der Hand gelandet, den Drilling vom schwarz-roten Hansen Flash aus dem Maul entfernt und wieder in die Freiheit entlassen. hatte so ca 40cm, grob geschätzt.
Kurz danach, wieder Biss... Dieses Mal aber deutlich mehr Aktion am anderen Ende der Leine... Aberleider nur sehr kurzes Gastspiel, da war sie auch schon wieder weg...Naja, noch bis ca 1600 weiter geangelt, dann wurde es auch langsam Zeit Frauchen abzuholen..

Sonntag nochmal das gleiche, 0900 nach Kitzeberg, leider hatte der Wind zwischenzeitlich komplett gedreht und das Wasser quasi weggeweht... Ich konnte bestimmt 10-20m weiter rauswaten....Und absoluter Ententeich...
Kurz die Seite gewechselt, ab nach Bülk. Heidewitzka, da stand der Wind aber voll drauf|bigeyes. Das war nicht angenehm. 1,5 Stunden versucht, kein Kontakt...wieder abgebrochen und nochmal kurz nach Hasselfelde... nochmal ne Stunde die Blinker gebadet aber ohne weiteren Kontakt...

Aber egal, mein Jahresziel hab ich erfüllt: die erste Meerforelle gelandet.:vik:
Und hoffentlich nicht die letzte....


----------



## lammi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri,da kommen bestimmt noch mehr der Anfang ist gemacht.:g


----------



## Fleiginho

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Waren zu dritt eine gute Woche auf Ruegen. Vom 10 bis zum 15 April ging nix. Man war das Wasser kalt. Am Dienstag klappte es dann mit dem ersten Groeni bei einem meiner Kollegen. Ich hatte am Abend Kontakt. Am Mittwoch hab ich dann vor Dranske gefischt. Hab mich von Bug bis Goos hochgefischt und am Riff vor Goos endlich Fisch gefunden. Parallelwurf Bam Rute krumm. Heftiger Drill mit Spruengen kurz vorm Kescher war es dann vorbei der Drilling viel einer Forelle so um die 65 cm aus dem Maul. Zwei Wurf spaeter der naechste Biss. Ein Groeni hat sich das Maul voll zugenagelt. Ich muss raus mit dem Fisch um ihn vom Haken zu befreien. Er ist so um die 43 cm schaetze ich so muss er wieder rein, obwohl er blutet. Ich hoffe der Fisch schafft es und kann weiter fressen. Dann passiert etwas was ich bisher noch nicht erlebt habe. Ein Typ aus Brandenburg kommt auf mein Riff gerannt und will ins Wasser sprinten. Ich mache ihn mehrmals darauf aufmerksam, dass sich sowas ja wohl nicht gehoert. Ihn kuemmerts nicht er fischt sich ueber meine Stelle uebers Riff und faengt da wo ich die Bisse hatte eine gute Forelle. Wenig spaeter die zweite. Da war der Urlaub fuer mich gelaufen. So eine Sauerei...

Hab am Donnerstag noch zwei 47er gefangen, die auch mit durften, da ich ja nur einmal im Jahr zum Mefofischen komme. Freitag hatte ich noch zwei Fische etwa gleichen Formats die wieder schwimmen. Ein Kollege hatte dafuer ne 60er und ne 75er am Freitag. Der andere nichts zum mitnehmen. 

Alles in allem haben wir elf Fische gefangen in acht Tagen...#q Vier durften mit nach PB. Wir mussten weg als der Fisch kam waren eine Woche zu frueh. Und mein Freund aus Brandenburg ist wahrscheinlich noch da. Fuer den Fall das er hier mitliest... Man sieht sich immer zweimal im Leben. 

Zu erkennen ist der Typ an etwas laengeren dunkelen Haaren, einem dunklen japanischen Kombi mit BRB Kennzeichen, glaube es war ein alter Avensis, einem mehrfarbigen Kescher und seiner unglaublich dreisten Art.


----------



## hsvwagi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Bin dies WE, das erste Mal so richtig los gewesen. Freitag nach der Arbeit gleich den Bulli gepackt und gings Richtung Felnsburg. Zum Glück hatten sich die Staus schon aufgelöst...
Um 21:00 Uhr auf'm Campingplatz angekommen noch'n Bierchen getrunken und ab in die Koje.
Am Samstag um 09:00 Uhr kam dann unser "Guide"!
Kurze Lagebesprechung und los gings!
Unser "Guide" meldete nach kurzer Zeit schon den ersten Nachläufer, kurz daruf einen Biss, der leider nicht verwertet werden konnte, dann endlich der ersehnte Fisch am Haken, schöner Drill, kurz vor der Landung noch ein kleiner Abschiedssprung un weg war Sie...
Ich hatte derweil einige Hänger, viel Kraut und eine Garnele am Haken, als mir dann noch mein Flourcarbonvorfach abriss verging mir so langsam die Lust. Ich also erstmal raus aus dem Wasser und wollte ein neues Vorfach dran machen, habe aber diesen dämlichen Albrightknoten nicht hinbekommen (zu wenig Übung) und kurzer Hand die rote geflochtene Schnut direkt an den Wirbel gebunden, Fertig! Wieder rein ins Wasser, während ich den gerade erwähnten Drill beobachten konnte.
Jetzt liefs auch besser keine Hänger mehr, kein Kraut mehr aber auch keinen Biss gehabt. Naja nach ca. 2 Stunden ohne Biss kann man ja mal den Köder wechseln, als unser "Guide" gerade von der ersten Pause sprach. 
Nach dem zweiten Wurf mit neuem Köder, müsste ich auf Grund der schönen 42er MeFo am Haken, eh wieder an den Strand, von da her kam mir die Pause ganz gelegen! :g
Nach der Pause war dann auch Ruhe im Wasser!
Ich konnte noch einen Nachläufer verbuchen aber das wars dann auch schon. 
Leider hat sich bei Mäuschen (meiner Freundin) mal wieder gar nix getan. Aber Sie hält immer eisern durch! #6
Den Tag haben dann in Kappeln bei lecker Matjesbrötchen und Bierchen ausklingen lassen.
Unser "Guide" ist wieder Richtung Heimat und Mäuschen und ich wieder auf den Campingplatz.
Ich bin dann nochmal alleine für ne Stunde ins Wasser, war echt angehm bei Windstille, aber genauso eine Stille war auch an meine Rute.
Am Sonntag bevor wir dann auch wieder gen Heimat fuhren und der Wind recht stark aus Osten kam, haben Mäuschen und ich nochmal unser Glück versucht. Leider ohne Erfolg...
Alles in allem ein wunderbares Wochenende und nur so ganz nebenbei: Das war meine allererste Meerforelle! :vik:


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petir fleiginho & hsvwagi.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Zunächst einmal ein Petri an die erfolgreichen Mefojäger. :m

Wann: 21.04.2013
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: ich und etwa 10 andere "Verrückte", davon mindestens 3 weitere Boardis. #h
Köder: Blinker silberfarben und Springerfliege Borstenwurm
Wetter: Ostwind 2 bf
Wasser: leicht trübe
Fisch: 8 Mefos von u 40 bis 62 cm und diverse Drills und Fischkontakte :m

Ein Tag an dem Träume wahr werden!

Kann es etwas schöneres geben am Sonntag, als ein bimmelnder Wecker um 02:30 Uhr!?
Egal ich wollte es ja nicht anders haben. Um 03:00 Uhr saß ich im Auto und fuhr den Mefos entgegen. Gegen 04:45 Uhr am Ort angekommen. Tackle klargemacht und einen kleinen Fußmarsch zur Küste unternommen. Um 06:00 Uhr stand ich dann im Wasser und fischte watender Weise die Küste nach rechts ab. Mitlerweile war es 06:00 Uhr geworden als ein brachialer Ruck in meine BALZER Magna Matrix Seatrout fuhr. |bigeyes
Die Rute krümmte sich gewaltig und die recht fest eingestellte Rollenbremse mußte Schnur freigeben. Es folgte ein sehr starkes ruckeln am anderen Ende der Schnur. Plötzlich schoß ein gewaltiger silberner Leib aus dem Wasser. WOW!!! Was für eine riesige Mefo! |bigeyes
Doch dann erschlafte die Schnur. Ich holte die Leine ein. Als ich mir den Köder betrachtete fiel mir auf, dass die Springerfliege fehlte. Das Vorfach zur Fliege war gut 10 cm lang gewesen. Jetzt hing dort nur noch ein etwa 2 cm langer Stummel von Schnur, die am Ende ausgefranst war. Die Zähne der Mefo haben der 35-er FC-Schnur mal gezeigt zu was sie in der Lage sind!
Na, dachte ich so bei mir, das fängt ja schon wieder gut an! :c
Eine viertel Stunde später dann der nächste Fischkontakt. Aber die Bewegungen am anderen Ende waren doch sehr untypisch für eine Mefo. Es war aber dennoch eine Mefo. Diese hatte die Springerfliege genommen und der Drilling des Blinkers hatte sich unterhalb der Fettflosse ins Fleich gebohrt. Beide Haken konnten aber schonend gelöst werden und die Kleine entschwand meinen Händen.
Drei Würfe später dann wieder ein Ruck in der Rute. Kurz darauf lag eine blanke 52-er im Kescher. Der "Anfang" war gemacht. Aber es sollte noch dramatischer werden! |bigeyes
Nach dem ich zwischenzeitlich noch 2 untermaßige Mefos wieder ihrem Element überlassen konnte, war ich an einer Stelle angekommen, an der rechts und links von mir ein größerer Stein lag. Ich stand genau dazwischen. Der Köder war gerade etwa 60 m entfernt ins Wasser geklatscht, als es auch schon in der Rute ruckelte. Fisch! Kurz darauf lag wieder eine 52-er Mefo im Kescher. Diese war aber recht dünn und rutschte mir beim Haken lösen durch die Finger. Die gleiche Stelle noch mal angeworfen. BAM!!! Das ist ein anderes Kaliber! |bigeyes
Kräftiges ziehen am anderen Ende der Schnur. Der Drill zog sich etwa 5 Minuten hin. Gut 5 m vor dem Kescher konnte ich die Mefo springender Weise in ihrer ganzen Größe sehen. Bingo! Hoffentlich sitzt der Haken gut, dachte ich so bei mir. Tat er und dach 2 weiteren Minuten lag sie im Kescher. 62 cm pures Ostseesilber! :m
Nachdem ich den Fisch versorgt hatte warf ich wieder in die gleiche Richtung. Fünf Kurbelumdrehungen und BAM! Die Mefo schraubte sich sofort aus dem Wasser. Auch vom Kaliber 60+.
Doch dann löste sich der Haken. #d
Ich kurbelte den Köder zügig weiter ein. 20 m vor mir wieder ein Zupfen an der Schnur. Spinnstop und ankurbel. Sitzt! Diese Mefo war aber deutlich zu klein. Ich watete gut 20 m weiter nach rechts, aber dort tat sich nichts mehr. Zwischenzeitlich waren gut 8 andere Angler in Sichtweite, also beschloß ich den Weg wieder zurück zu gehen. Ich war gerade wieder an dem Spot mit der 62-er Mefo angekommen da schlug es richtig heftig in der Rute ein. Genau so hart wie der erste Kontakt am Morgen. Doch auch hier saß der Haken nicht richtig. Konnte er auch nicht, wie ich anschließend feststellte. Nein, die Haken ansich waren ok, aber der Haken der Springerfliege hatte einen großen Tobs mittig aufgespießt. Und dieser sah doch sehr zerrupft aus und gab auch kein Lebenszeichen mehr von sich!
Vermutlich hatte ich den Tobs aufgespießt und in dem Moment ist die große Mefo auf diesen eingestiegen. |bigeyes
Dann bekam ich noch eine kleine süße Mefo, die natürlich weiter wachsen darf. Anschließend hatte ich noch ein nettes Gespräch mit ein paar Boardis. An dieser Stellen vielen Dank dafür. Einer von ihnen durfte sich dann auch als Fotograph betätigen. :m
Das Resüme das ich schließen konnte:
8 Mefos gefangen, etwa gleich viele im Drill verloren und noch mal gut 10 weitere deutliche Zupfer. Und das in knapp 3 Stunden!!! |bigeyes:m
Ihr seht.
Ein Tag an dem Träume wahr werden.

TL

Rolf   #h

P.S.
Entnommen Mefo 62 cm und 52 cm.


----------



## (F)xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri dazu! Sehr cooler Bericht und wahrscheinlich ein noch coolerer Tag, den Du da erlebt hast


----------



## Corinna68

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Rolf schöner Bericht und ein dickes Petri zu deinen Trutten:m


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Vielen Dank. |rotwerden


----------



## Krabat_11

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Hallo Rolf,

schöner Bericht und wie ich das verstehe, ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art.

Gruss
Hauke


----------



## Ines

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Toller Bericht, schöne Fotos!


----------



## daci7

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Schick schick schick!
Manchmal passt einfach alles


----------



## bobbykron

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

@ rolf

Warst du das neben mir, als wir den doppeldrill hatten ?

Mfg matze


----------



## rudini

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri!!! ...und danke für diesen sehr geilen ,ausführlichen Bericht!!!:m


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

mefohunter Petri zu den Fängen und toller bericht. Danke dafür!!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri Rolf und beste Grüße aus DDorf!


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

das nennt man dann wohl sternstunden der meerforellenangelei, fettes petri von mir #6


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

ganz fettes petri rolf. klasse bericht


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Hallo Rolf, auch von mir ein dickes Petri!!!!! #6


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



bobbykron schrieb:


> @ rolf
> 
> Warst du das neben mir, als wir den doppeldrill hatten ?
> 
> Mfg matze



Ja Matze. Habe ich aber auch erst heute abend erfahren! :m


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Vielen Dank für die ganzen netten "Petris"! #6
Da werde ich ja ganz |rotwerden
Hauptsache es gefällt.
Ach ja. Und natürlich wünsche ich euch auch solche "Sternstunden", aber nur denen, die mir Petri gewünscht haben......:q
Kleiner Scherz. 

TL

Rolf   #h

P.S.
Ein Forum lebt vom Erfahrungsaustausch. Und wenn er dann noch unterhaltsam ist, um so besser.
Aber mit dieser Meinung stehe ich - zum Glück - ja nicht alleine da.


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Hallo Rolf,
da kann einem ja das Herz aufgehen. |bigeyes :l:k
Dann laßt sie Euch mal gut schmecken , ... und danke das Du uns noch welche drin gelassen hast. #6

Gruß Mark


----------



## bobbykron

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Ja Matze. Habe ich aber auch erst heute abend erfahren! :m



Jor, das war schon der Hit. Hatte ziemlich das gleiche Ergebnis wie du:k 
Von 7 bis kurz nach 10 uhr 8raus bis 58, viele nachläufer bisse und aussteiger.  Aber mich beruhigt, dass es dir bezüglich der aussteiger auch nicht anders erging |supergri
Hatte bei manchen würfen sowohl in jeder absink, als auch in der zugphase bisse. Total verrückt :l
Hattest du zum Schluß Probleme mit deiner Rolle, du hast so lange getütert;+


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri an alle Fänger. Das klingt ja echt klasse.


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri Rolf, schöner Bericht macht direkt neidisch. 

Petri auch den anderen Erfolgreichen.


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri auch von mir an allen Fängern, insbesondere Brutzlaff, mit dem ich am Samstag mal ein paar Worte wechseln konnte!#6,
Sehr schöner Bericht vom Mefohunter.
Ich war am Samstag und heute auch noch einmal in Kitzeberg unterwegs und hatte lediglich heute einen kurzen Anfasser zu verzeichnen|evil:.
Es waren aber trotzdem 2 schöne Tage mit netten Gesprächen und tollem Sonnenschein.


----------



## lammi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri zur Sternstunde.Komme Freitag auch mal wieder zum Angeln und hoffe das es auch mal wieder rockt.War erst 3 mal los und hatte 3 Fische und 1 Aussteiger,aber alles Fische ums Maß.Petri an alle die demnächst losziehen.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Jor, das war schon der Hit. Hatte ziemlich das gleiche Ergebnis wie du:k
> Von 7 bis kurz nach 10 uhr 8raus bis 58, viele nachläufer bisse und aussteiger.  Aber mich beruhigt, dass es dir bezüglich der aussteiger auch nicht anders erging |supergri
> Hatte bei manchen würfen sowohl in jeder absink, als auch in der zugphase bisse. Total verrückt :l
> Hattest du zum Schluß Probleme mit deiner Rolle, du hast so lange getütert;+



Ne nicht mit der Rolle. #d Der super tolle Blinker samt Springer hatten sich verabschiedet! 
Mußte die gesamte Montage neu knüpfen.
Und das dauert, in meinem Alter.... :q
Auch an Dich noch ein dickes *Petri* zu Deinem Ergebnis! #6

TL

Rolf   |wavey:

@ Alfred, |wavey:

vielen Dank. #6
War wirklich ein toller Tag! #6


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

@ Rolf:
Auch an dieser Stelle ein dickes fettes Petri :m
Solche Tage möchte wohl jeder mal erleben |schild-g

P.S. Die Brille steht Dir richtig gut |wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> @ Rolf:
> Auch an dieser Stelle ein dickes fettes Petri :m
> Solche Tage möchte wohl jeder mal erleben |schild-g
> 
> P.S. Die Brille steht Dir richtig gut |wavey:



Vielen Dank Dirk. #6

Die Brille!? 

Auf was du so alles achtest. :q

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## bobbykron

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Ne nicht mit der Rolle. #d Der super tolle Blinker samt Springer hatten sich verabschiedet!
> Mußte die gesamte Montage neu knüpfen.
> Und das dauert, in meinem Alter.... :q
> Auch an Dich noch ein dickes *Petri* zu Deinem Ergebnis! #6
> 
> TL
> 
> Rolf   |wavey:
> 
> @ Alfred, |wavey:
> 
> vielen Dank. #6
> War wirklich ein toller Tag! #6



Alter, das hat ne gefühlte ewigkeit gedauert 
Ich knote geflecht und mono normalerweise direkt zusammen, zumindest zuhause. Aber bei nem abriss hab ich immer n vorfach mit noknot inne tasche :g


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Alter, das hat ne gefühlte ewigkeit gedauert
> Ich knote geflecht und mono normalerweise direkt zusammen, zumindest zuhause. Aber bei nem abriss hab ich immer n vorfach mit noknot inne tasche :g



Und genau dieses direkte zusammenbringen von Mono und Geflecht dauert. Es soll ja auch ordentlich sein. Und dann noch den Springer montieren, den Wirbel samt Einhänger montieren, ....|rolleyes
Es dauert eben in meinem Alter... 
Aber etwas lange hat es schon gedauert |kopfkrat, denn anschließend habe ich erst nach gut 30 Minuten noch eine Kleine gefangen. Ansonsten keinerlei Bisse mehr.
Ob das doch an dem geheimsten Geheimköder lag!? |kopfkrat 

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Krabat_11

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

wahrscheinlich Rolf #h


----------



## sipo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Hallo 

wie siehts denn derzeit auf rügen aus wollte nächste woche mal hoch :vik:


----------



## bobbykron

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich Rolf #h



Wage ich zu bezweifeln. Habe an dem tag mit unterschiedlichen ködern gefangen. Schockig weiß ging aber recht gut


----------



## Sepp Meier

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Haben heute zu zweit auch zwei Stellen in Ostholstein angefahren und mit Blech beworfen. 
Die schlechte Nachricht: Keinerlei Forelle in Sicht gewesen... 
Die gute Nachricht: Das Wetter war schön und der Dorsch war bissig  Ab 19 Uhr bis zur Dunkelheit in kurzen Abständen Bisse, mehrere Doppeldrills und am Ende hatten wir rund 30 Dorsche gefangen. Da wär aber noch was gegangen, aber es war kalt und es reichte... Die Dorsche waren anscheinend wenige Meter vor uns am Rauben und durchbrachen teilweise die Wasseroberfläche. Gut, die Größe hätte besser sein können, alle so 40+-ein paar Zentimeter Einheitsgröße, wir haben dann am Ende nen Dutzend mitgenommen. War schon gut, endlich mal wieder Fisch und dann gleich sonne Horde


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri!

Bin auch am überlegen mal Abends ne Runde auf Dorsch zu versuchen. Die ersten Fänge machen da ja Mut!


----------



## lammi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



sipo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wie siehts denn derzeit auf rügen aus wollte nächste woche mal hoch :vik:


 Kann ich dir Morgen sagen,Bin Fr. oben.


----------



## takker

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



sipo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wie siehts denn derzeit auf rügen aus wollte nächste woche mal hoch :vik:



Leider sind nur ganz wenige MeFos gekommen ( ich war letztes WE dort). Persönlich gesehen habe ich keine einzige MeFo und ich habe 2 Tage gangelt und ca. 15 MeFo-Angler getroffen. Gehört habe ich von vereinzelten Fängen und auch Nachläufern...

Ein sehr zähes Geschäft auf Rügen.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Woran liegts denn auf Rügen? Einfach n schlechtes Jahr oder kommt das noch?


----------



## Helgoland_SHARKY

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Woran liegts denn auf Rügen? Einfach n schlechtes Jahr oder kommt das noch?



Waren letztes WE auf Rügen auch los auf MeFo. Insgesamt wurde wie beschrieben sehr sehr wenig gefangen. Laut Einheimischen wohl wegen des langen Winters. 
Die Lachs Troller erzählten ähnliches, fingen aber wenigsten! 


Sind Sa dann mit Boot auf Dorsch raus und musssten irgendwann abbrechen weil die Kisten voll waren. :m


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Sorry Rolf, dass ich deine Einleitung zum Teil übernehme, aber ich fand den Bericht super, und dachte mir, damit fange ich an....

Zunächst einmal ein Petri an die erfolgreichen Mefojäger. :m

Wann: 24.04.2013 ab 12.00 uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: ich alleine bis 15.30 uhr
Köder: diverse Blinker silber/weiß/grünfarben und Springerfliege dunkel
Wetter: West 3-4 bf
Wasser: glasklar
Fisch: 11 Mefos von ü 40 bis 60 cm und diverse Drills und Fischkontakte :m

Ein Tag an dem Träume wahr werden!

Ja, wie fange ich an, ohne Rolf sein Bericht toppen zu wollen...#6

Eigentlich ein ganz normaler Arbeitstag mit Aussendienstterminen, so fing er an der Mittwoch. Wie es manchmal so ist, kam es zu Terminverschiebungen, so dass ich beschloss nicht mehr ins 65km entfernte büro zu fahren, und mir stattdessen die Ostseeluft bei meiner angehenden erkältung zur gemüte zu führen...

kurz vor 12 an der Küste angekommen ran an den strand, will die rute fertig machen, seh ich in ca 700-800m entfernung ein Kajak dicht unter land "stehen" und der blinker von dem angler blitzte immer auf...eingentlich wollte ich die sandbank vor mir befischen, jedoch sagte mir mein gefühl, wenn der dort so dicht unter land "steht", muss da was sein. also rucksack wieder auf und 15 min fussmarsch. Rute fertig gemacht, rein inswasser... in den 30 min an dem der Kajakfahrer anwesend war ging weder bei ihm, noch bei mir was... mein nicht gerade ortsgenosse Stein machte mir das leben auch nicht gerade einfach, bei teilweise guten Böen auf seinem Rücken die Gleichgewichtskontrolle zu behalten... aber einmal platschte es neben mir, ein zweites mal grübelte ich, ob es bei der welle ein brecher war, oder doch fisch an der oberfläche... und dann fing es langsam an... Biss, rute krum, und nach kurzer zeit ne gut 50iger in sichtweite auf nen 10g blinker - was passiert? schnur hängt aufeinmal durch, fisch weg... ausgeklinkt!!!!#q drilling und ein sprengring montiert!!! original aus dem laden, ich mich schon geärgert, zweiten sprengring ran, und einzelhaken... weiter gings... nach fünf minuten 1. biss, fisch nahm den springer|laola:, der bann ist gebrochen und wieder sauber wegen geschätze 44,99999cm released. 2. wurf - BAM wieder krum, auf springer, 60cm, der durfte mit. 3 wurf - wieder krum, mit 44,999999cm wieder zurück.... etliche bisse, zum größten teil vorsichtige anfasser und ich merkte, man muss einiges tun, damit man sie zu ihrer entscheidung verhilft, danach noch 2 verloren, und eine weitere zurück... PAUSE... Käffchen, kurz überlegt, zuerst fast 45 min nix, 15 min wahnsinn, danach wieder ruhig... alles klar, 35 min hast noch...  wieder rein ins wasser, und fast wie bestellt war der trupp nach ner 3/4 stunde wieder da, und das spiel begann neu... Rummst, Rute extrem krum, der ist besser dachte ich... aber im laufe des drills stellte sich die frage, was ist das für ein fisch... extrem ungewöhnliches Drillverhalten... und ich denke, einige werden es verstehen können, dass man es sich zwar hätte denken können, aber keiner so recht dran glaubt... zweimal Blink blink vor mir im Wasser ---ne Doublette---:vik:Hammer... ja, so verlief der viel zu kurze Tag und es gab viele Tauziehwettbewerbe zwischen Mefos und mir... schlechte aussteigerquote gehabt mit 10 Fischen, die Bisse nach dem Schema Dran, 2-3 undrehungen, dann wieder ab und weitere anfasser konnte ich schon nicht mehr mitzählen... Fazit waren 2 x 60 + 1 x 47 und gesamt 11 Fische gefangen, 10 verloren, und keine ahnung wieviele Kontakte... Wahnsinn, wenn sie da waren, war die Rute 15 min lang nur krumm... 

Köder des Tages war die SpringerFliege, und 4-5 wollten den weiß pinken snaps für sich erobern...

Bei mir ist so ein tripp mit so viel Aktion in so kurzer zeit schon paar jahre her... Vergessen werde ich den 11.3.2010 und den 24.4.2013 jedenfalls nicht....:k:k:k

Gruß Vossi


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri!

Nach den ganzen Großen in letzter Zeit kommen nun wohl die Massen :>


----------



## tentacle33

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Hallo zusammen und Petri an die erfolgreichen Kollegen... Wir waren in den letzten Tagen um Rostock rum unterwegs und allein ich habe 10 maßige verhaften können. Die Größte 63 cm. Aber auch etliche Aussteiger und viele Grönis auf Springerfliege. Die Top Farben der Bleche waren rot/schwarz, orange und grüntöne. Springerfliege PolarMagnus.

Am WE geht es wieder los, freu mich schon und Petri Heil an die Kollegen.
#h


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

heute mit dem 2. Wurf ne dicke 50er verhaftet..


----------



## paling

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> Sorry Rolf, dass ich deine Einleitung zum Teil übernehme, aber ich fand den Bericht super, und dachte mir, damit fange ich an....
> 
> Zunächst einmal ein Petri an die erfolgreichen Mefojäger. :m
> 
> Wann: 24.04.2013 ab 12.00 uhr
> Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
> Wer: ich alleine bis 15.30 uhr
> Köder: diverse Blinker silber/weiß/grünfarben und Springerfliege dunkel
> Wetter: West 3-4 bf
> Wasser: glasklar
> Fisch: 11 Mefos von ü 40 bis 60 cm und diverse Drills und Fischkontakte :m
> 
> Ein Tag an dem Träume wahr werden!
> 
> Ja, wie fange ich an, ohne Rolf sein Bericht toppen zu wollen...#6
> 
> Eigentlich ein ganz normaler Arbeitstag mit Aussendienstterminen, so fing er an der Mittwoch. Wie es manchmal so ist, kam es zu Terminverschiebungen, so dass ich beschloss nicht mehr ins 65km entfernte büro zu fahren, und mir stattdessen die Ostseeluft bei meiner angehenden erkältung zur gemüte zu führen...
> 
> kurz vor 12 an der Küste angekommen ran an den strand, will die rute fertig machen, seh ich in ca 700-800m entfernung ein Kajak dicht unter land "stehen" und der blinker von dem angler blitzte immer auf...eingentlich wollte ich die sandbank vor mir befischen, jedoch sagte mir mein gefühl, wenn der dort so dicht unter land "steht", muss da was sein. also rucksack wieder auf und 15 min fussmarsch. Rute fertig gemacht, rein inswasser... in den 30 min an dem der Kajakfahrer anwesend war ging weder bei ihm, noch bei mir was... mein nicht gerade ortsgenosse Stein machte mir das leben auch nicht gerade einfach, bei teilweise guten Böen auf seinem Rücken die Gleichgewichtskontrolle zu behalten... aber einmal platschte es neben mir, ein zweites mal grübelte ich, ob es bei der welle ein brecher war, oder doch fisch an der oberfläche... und dann fing es langsam an... Biss, rute krum, und nach kurzer zeit ne gut 50iger in sichtweite auf nen 10g blinker - was passiert? schnur hängt aufeinmal durch, fisch weg... ausgeklinkt!!!!#q drilling und ein sprengring montiert!!! original aus dem laden, ich mich schon geärgert, zweiten sprengring ran, und einzelhaken... weiter gings... nach fünf minuten 1. biss, fisch nahm den springer|laola:, der bann ist gebrochen und wieder sauber wegen geschätze 44,99999cm released. 2. wurf - BAM wieder krum, auf springer, 60cm, der durfte mit. 3 wurf - wieder krum, mit 44,999999cm wieder zurück.... etliche bisse, zum größten teil vorsichtige anfasser und ich merkte, man muss einiges tun, damit man sie zu ihrer entscheidung verhilft, danach noch 2 verloren, und eine weitere zurück... PAUSE... Käffchen, kurz überlegt, zuerst fast 45 min nix, 15 min wahnsinn, danach wieder ruhig... alles klar, 35 min hast noch...  wieder rein ins wasser, und fast wie bestellt war der trupp nach ner 3/4 stunde wieder da, und das spiel begann neu... Rummst, Rute extrem krum, der ist besser dachte ich... aber im laufe des drills stellte sich die frage, was ist das für ein fisch... extrem ungewöhnliches Drillverhalten... und ich denke, einige werden es verstehen können, dass man es sich zwar hätte denken können, aber keiner so recht dran glaubt... zweimal Blink blink vor mir im Wasser ---ne Doublette---:vik:Hammer... ja, so verlief der viel zu kurze Tag und es gab viele Tauziehwettbewerbe zwischen Mefos und mir... schlechte aussteigerquote gehabt mit 10 Fischen, die Bisse nach dem Schema Dran, 2-3 undrehungen, dann wieder ab und weitere anfasser konnte ich schon nicht mehr mitzählen... Fazit waren 2 x 60 + 1 x 47 und gesamt 11 Fische gefangen, 10 verloren, und keine ahnung wieviele Kontakte... Wahnsinn, wenn sie da waren, war die Rute 15 min lang nur krumm...
> 
> Köder des Tages war die SpringerFliege, und 4-5 wollten den weiß pinken snaps für sich erobern...
> 
> Bei mir ist so ein tripp mit so viel Aktion in so kurzer zeit schon paar jahre her... Vergessen werde ich den 11.3.2010 und den 24.4.2013 jedenfalls nicht....:k:k:k
> 
> Gruß Vossi



das ist ja der Wahnsinn,ich will auch mal im Fisch stehen:r#h


----------



## paling

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Woran liegts denn auf Rügen? Einfach n schlechtes Jahr oder kommt das noch?



Einfach ne Ecke kälteres Wasser als bei den anderen Stränden war vorige Woche da am Anreisetag 2 Grad und letzten Samstag 4|gr:


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Die richtige Köderwahl führt hier zum Fisch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=p8YOeNjQAAU


----------



## Berat

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Ich konnte gestern nur ab ca. 20:30h bis ca. 21:45h in Bülk ins Wasser und bin mit einem kleinen SB Richtung Stohl. Ein paar kleine Dorsche beim Schleppen (Motor musste nach Reparatur ausprobiert werden) und Werfen m. kl. Eisele-Blinker rot/schwarz Richtung Ufer gefangen (ca. 2-3 Wurfweiten Entfernung). Ein  Kollege hatte vom kleinen Boot aus schleppend in ca. drei Meter Tiefe eine fette Mefo (geschätzte 70 und rund) sowie ein paar Dorsche; er war aber auch schon länger unterwegs ... naja, im Osten wird - so scheint´s- besser gefangen. Waabs ging teilweise auch gut, wie man hört. Aber, wie hier im Forum schon bemerkt, es macht wenig Sinn, den Fangmeldungen von gestern hinterherzufahren. Wenn es einschlägt, dann häufig dort, wo bislang Nullnummern geworfen wurden (z.B. Süßau, Rosenfelde). Ich war zweimal in WH bei besten Bedingungen und es haben -während ich da war- 17 bzw. 13 Watangler nur eine Grönl. an die Luft befördert. Gefangen wurden Mefos dort - wie man hört- früh morgens. Dann kommen an unverdächtiger Stelle vom Winzigboot aus schleppend wieder fette Dubletten an die Sildas ... kennt man ja. Schöne Lotterie, das lieben wir so an den arroganten Silbernen ...


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

@ Taubenhaucher 2003, |wavey:

Petri Vossi zu diesm sensationellen Ergebnis und Erlebnis! :m

*Heringsfresser und ihr letztes Mahl* 

Ein Teil meines letzten Berichtes könnte ich kopieren.
Wann klingelte der Wecker? |kopfkrat
Genau. Um 02:30 Uhr. So auch gestern am 25.04.2013.
Um 03:00 Uhr startete das Auto der Ostsee - Mecklenburger Bucht - entgegen. Für diesen Tag hatte ich mich mit 2 weiteren Borardis zum BB-fischen verabredet.
Um 04:45 Uhr traf ich vereinbarten Treffpunkt ein. Nur 2 Minuten später kam der erste Boardi. Nach einem kurzen Klönsnak ging es an den ausgewählten Spot. Dann aus dem Auto steigen und die Nase in den Wind halten. Eine ganz schöne Welle schlug da ans Ufer. |uhoh:
Da der zweite Boardi erst gegen 09:00 Uhr dazustoßen konnte, entschlossen wir uns zunächst die Spinnruten klar zu machen.
Um 05:45 Uhr standen wir im Wasser und mußten im Laufe der nächsten 3 Stunden so manche Welle "aushüpfen". Das sind die Momente wo ich mir wünschen würde mindestens 20 cm größer zu sein!
Aber hüpfen soll ja gesund sein! :q
Zunächst Hatte nach gut 15 Minuten mein Mitstreiter Grund zum Jubeln. Grund war eine wohl knapp maßige Meerforelle. Mein "Petri" kam prompt und wir fischten in Erwartung weiterer Bisse hoch konzentriert weiter. BAM. Die Rute meines Kollegen war krum. Der Fisch war schon deutlich größer. Gemessen haben wir ihn nicht, er mochte so etwa 55 cm gehabt haben. Er war aber spindel dünn und wurde sofort, nach dem der Haken schonend entfernt wurde, seinem Element übergeben. 
Nach 5 weiteren Minuten konnte mein Mitstzreiter sich bereits über seine 3. Mefo freuen. Diese wurde ob ihrer Größe aber auch wieder zurück gesetzt. Bis jetzt hatte ich auf meine bewährte Kombi vom Sonntag gesetzt. Nun war es aber an der Zeit, diesen Entschluss zu überdenken. Das tat ich auch und montierte einen grün-gelb-kupfernen Snaps in 25 gr.!
Eine gute Entscheidung, wie sich kurze Zeit später feststellen sollte. Der Blinker war nach dem Auswurf etwa 2 m vor mir, als ich einen großen Schatten sah. Sofort stoppte ich den Köder ab. In diesem Moment gab es einen Schwall und ich sah, wie die Mefo Richtung Blinker abtauchte. RUMS! Die Rute war krum und die Rolle gab bereitwillig Schnu nach. Ein toller Fisch hatte sich den Blinker geschnappt. :m Zunächst zog sie schrä links in Richtung offenes Wasser. Doch dann drehte sie sich und schwamm blitz schnell Richtung Ufer. Ich kurbelte schnell die Schnur ein. Die Mefo drehte sich wieder und schwamm ganz dicht an den Füßen meines Mitstreiters, der etwa 1,5 m links neben mir stand, vorbei. Plötzlich hatte ich keinen Kontakt mehr. |bigeyes
Die Mefo war ab und hinterließ nur noch zwei verdutste Gesichter. 
Was war passiert? Als die Mefo ganz dicht am Bein meines Kollegen vorbei schwamm hakte die Springerfliege sich am Stiefel der Wathose fest. Es gab nur noch einen Ruck und das Vorfach war unterhalb der Fliege gerissen.
Na das ging ja gut los. Aber keiner von uns beiden hätte anders handeln können. Einfach Pech, sowohl für mich, als auch für die Mefo, die nun meinen Blinker im Maul hatte. :c
Also die Montage neu geknüpft und das dauert ja bekanntlich, in meinem Alter......
Als neuen Köder hatte ich einen Möre Silda in gold-grün montiert. Auch das war eine richtige Entscheidung, denn schon nach gut drei Würfen konnte ich meine erste Mefo dieses Tages landen. mDie Kleine durfte aber wieder schwimmen, genau so wie ihre Schwester gut 20 Würfe später. Immerhin hatte ich jetzt schon 2 Mefos auf meiner Habenseite.
Gegen 09:00 Uhr beschlossen wir zu den Autos zu gehen und die BB klar zu machen. Schon auf dem Weg dorthin kam uns der andere Boardi und 3 weitere BB-Fahrer entgegen. Nur eine kurze Begrüßung und jeder ging seiner Wege, die vier Richtung Strand und wir zwei Richtung Autos. Nach gut 30 Minuten, ihr wißt schon, wegen meines Alters :q, kamen auch wir wieder am Strand an. Bis ich nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit ( Alter....) endlich im BB saß, paddelte mein Mitstreiter schon 100 m entfernt in der Ostsee. Nun aber los Rolli, dachte ich so bei mir. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich die Rute gewechselt. Die Ruten-Rollen- und Schnurkombination hatte ich mir am Tage zuvor gerade neu gekauft. Wie würde die "Feuertaufe" wohl ausfallen?
Ich erinnerte mich an die Taufe meiner BALZER Rute mit einer 74-er Mefo und an die meiner SHIMANO Rute mit einer 70-er Mefo. Sollte es vielleicht ein 3. Mal klappen!?
Ich montierte erst einmal eine Gummishad, den mir mein Mitstreiter als "TOP-Köder" überlassen hatte.
Bei etwa 5 m kam der erste Biß. Die Rute bog sich gut durch und die Rolle gab bereitwillig Schnur frei. Nach kurzer Pumparbeit, konnte ich einen gut ^60 cm langen Dorsch landen! Das ging ja gut los. Zwischenzeitlich hatten wir uns alle auf dem Wasser getroffen und ein paar Witze rübergeschoben.
Auch das gehört zum angeln dazu. Nach etwa 3,5 Stunden hatte ich 6 schöne Dorsche auf meiner Habenseite. Boardi Nr. 3 fischte ganz in meiner Nähe und wir beschlossen gemeinsam etwas dichter unter Land zu fahren. Jetzt wechselte ich wieder auf den Snaps in grün-gelb-kupfer in 25 gr.! Wir paddelten so bei etwa 4 m Wassertiefe parallel zum Ufer entlang, als es wie ein Blitz in meiner Rute einschlug!!! |bigeyes
Die Rute bog sich gleich durch und die Spule der 20-er Rolle drehte sich wie wild! Einen Anschlag brauchte ich nicht mehr zu setzen. Nach etwa 10 m konnte ich den Fisch stoppen. Ein Dorsch konnte es nach meiner Einschätzung nicht sein. Der Fisch ließ sich jetzt unter schweren Pumpbewegungen Richtun meins BB führen. Mein Begleiter konnte das Szenarion keine 10 m von mir entfert mit beobachten. Etwa 3 m vor dem BB tauchte der Fisch auf. Eine Meerforelle ! Und keine Schlechte! Sie wälzte sich mehrmals an der Oberfläche und tauchte immer wieder in die Tiefe ab. Die Rute verneigte sich artig und die Rolle gab die erforderliche Schnur frei. Langsam ermüdete meine Gegnerin und ich konnte sie zum Kescher führen. Der erste Versuch gelang und die Maschen umschloßßen eine silberne Schönheit. Erst al ich den Kescher aus dem Wasser hob um sie meinem Mitstreiter zu zeigen, nahm ich die volle Größe wahr. |bigeyes
Ein dickes Petri kam zu mir herüber und der Daumen wurde in die Höhe gestreckt. :m
Ein kurzes abschätzen ergab eine Länge von deutlich über 60 cm.
Die nächsten 15 Minuten bekam ich einfach nicht mehr das grinsen aus dem Gesicht. :q
Mein Begleiter war zu mir gestoßen und machte sich bei mir am BB fest. Ich übergab ihm meinen Fotoapparat. Während er Bilder machte, hatte er seinen Köder Richtung Grund abgelassen. Plötzlich zerte etwas an der Rute. Der Fotoapparat wurde schnell in die Tasche gesteckt und der Widersacher hoch gepumpt. Ein Dorsch von gut 50 cm Länge war der Übeltäter! 
Nach einem kurzen und dringend erforderlichen Landgang, setzten wir die Fischerei fort. Allerdings ohne eines weiteren zählbaren Ergebnisses.
Gegen 16:30 Uhr verabschiedeten wir uns am Strand zund wünschten uns für die weiteren Vorhaben viel Petri.
An dieser Stelle noch mal ein Dankeschön an die BB-Flotte! :m
Es war wirklich toll euch kennen gelernt zu haben.
Zu hause zeigte der Zollstock 66 cm, und die Waage 3037 gr. an!
In diesem Sinne euch allen ein Petri!

TL

Rolf   #h

Anbei noch ein paar Impressionen! :m


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Und noch ein paar Bilder.
Die Mefo hatte nach der Landung übrigens noch einen Hering im Maul, von dem der Schwanz noch aus dem Maul heraushing. Nach dem Ausnehmen hatte sie noch zwei Tobse im Magen.


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

sauber rolf petri. schön wenn mann zeit hat.


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle noch mal ein Dankeschön an die BB-Flotte! :m
> Es war wirklich toll euch kennen gelernt zu haben.


 
Von mir nochmal an dieser Stelle ein Dickes Petri Heil, Rolf!#6 Ich durfte den Drill ja live miterleben!

Hat mich wirklich gefreut Dich nun endlich auch mal persöhnlich kennenzulernen, nachdem wir zuvor etliche Male schriftlich und auch telefonisch in Verbindung standen!

Genauso gefreut, habe ich mich aber auch AB-User Lepi (Christian) und seinen Kumpel Robert aus Rostock kennenzulernen!#h

War ein richtig schöner Tag gestern mit den Belly Booten auf der Ostsee!

Hier noch ein paar Schnappschüsse aus meiner Kamera:

Die BB-Flotte (v.l.n.r.):
Rolf (mefohunter84), Heiko (Steinbuttt), Christian (Lepi), Daniel (Daxy78), Olaf (wathose1980), Kay

http://*ih.us/a/img856/5549/20130425k.jpg

Rolf setzt sein BB ein:
http://*ih.us/a/img23/9673/20130425k6.jpg

Los gehts:
http://*ih.us/a/img706/6858/20130425k1.jpg

Dorsch im Drill:
http://*ih.us/a/img809/2926/20130425k2.jpg

Ein paar "Leoparden" bekamen wir auch ans Band:
http://*ih.us/a/img35/6059/20130425k4.jpg

Robert macht Pause:
http://*ih.us/a/img802/6031/20130425k5.jpg

Ich freue mich schon auf eine neue Tour mit euch, Jungs!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## mathei

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

schöne fotos heiko und natürlich petri


----------



## Ines

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Tolle Berichte und Fotos!


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Da habt ihr zusammen ja einen wunderbaren Tag erlebt. So macht fischen doch Spaß |good:
Schade Rolf, daß es mit uns wieder nicht geklappt hat :c

Also ein dickes fettes Petri von mir !!


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

@ mefohunter, dickes Petri! Du hast es drauf!

Danke dir und Steinbutt für die Bilder, schon geil wenn sich da ein Haufen User trifft!

#6#h


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

das muß ich mich mal anschließen...  war ein sehr schöner tag.ein geiler tag    rolf ,dickes petri.hast dir verdient.unser morgenliches wellenhüpfen,da hast du eine mefo unterschlagen.  nachdem wir uns getrennt haben,haben daniel und ich noch an anderer stelle weitergemacht,mit belly.zum schluß...daniel( 10 dorsche) und unsereins 22 plus die 14 und die 4 mefos von morgens war das ein echt geiler tag...bis die tage und auf ein neues mit euch...und danke nochmal in die runde...


----------



## nille_furtado

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Oh mann! Lasst noch was drin! Dienstag bin ich auch wieder da! Nee ersthaft, shöne Strecke und Bericht! :m


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Jepp war wirklich ein klasse Tag, danke nochmals für die Gelegenheit.
@ Heiko hat doch geklappt mit den Fotos:m
@ Rolf nochmal´s ein dickes Petri.
Hat echt Spass gemacht mit euch & ich freue mich auf ein nächstes mal.

#h


----------



## lammi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Rügen kommt auch in Fahrt. 
wANN. 26.04
Wo:Tromper Wiek
Wind:zw.2 u.3
Köder:Snurre Bassen/blau grün silber 22g

Trübung u.Strömung leicht
Waren zu 4 los insgesamt 10 Fische raus 3 longline released und mehrere Kontakte. 7 Fische ums Maß und die 3 rößten waren 67,68 und 68 cm.Insgesamt am Strand ungefähr 15 Fische.


----------



## sipo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

na dann auf nach rügen werde morgen hoch fahren 

petri lammi zu den mefos


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen und danke für den tollen Bericht und die schönen Fotos vom Mefohunter.#6


----------



## rudini

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Dickes Petri Männersz...geile Fische die Ihr da rauszwirbelt in letzter Zeit!!

:l

Cheers


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Falster DK 13

*        Zu zweit hatten wir fünf Tage Zeit um die Insel Falster zu erkunden und zu befischen.Es wurde uns durch den ständigen Wetterwechsel nicht leicht gemacht,Temperaturen zwischen 7 und 11 Grad,ständig wechselne Winde,Sonne ,Regen...von allem etwas,die Natur hing in ihrer Entwicklung ca. einen Monat zurück,doch irgendwann würden wir sie schon finden.Am dritten Tag war es dann soweit und wir konnten die Fische endlich finden,es gab einige Grönländer,Absteiger und ein paar Silberbarren um die 50cm,die ganz „Dicken“ blieben leider aus.Als besonders schön stellten sich die Spots an der Ostküste von Falster heraus,eine sehr schöne Steilküste mit feinsten Leopardenuntergrund,großen Steinen und Seegraswiesen,an denen man zur richtigen Zeit sicherlich wahre Sternstunden erleben kann.Ich komme wieder.....


Ostküste Falster DK







Ein Mann...eine Mission... (Vorsicht Selbstironie|supergri)







Mission erfolgreich...das Abendessen...


----------



## Thunderstruck

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Sauber! Dickes Petri!


----------



## rudini

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri Arne...das zweite Bild ist wieder mal geil:m.

Cheers Bro#h


----------



## carpfreak1990

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Petri Arne sauber


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

@ Mefohunter

Petri Rolf zu deinen Erfolgen...

Ich wollte noch zurück rufen, aber dafür war es dann schon zu spät. Hatte viel um die Ohren und irgendwie ist 2013 ein Seuchenjahr. Bei mir will nichts so recht klappen. Ich bleib aber am Ball bzw. Fliege...

|wavey:Ossi


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

An dieser Stelle nochmal ein Dankeschön an die Schar der Gratulanten! #h
Und an alle anderen erfolgreichen Mefoangler ein dickes *Petri* auch von mir an dieser Stelle! :m

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle nochmal ein Dankeschön an die Schar der Gratulanten! #h
> Und an alle anderen erfolgreichen Mefoangler ein dickes *Petri* auch von mir an dieser Stelle! :m
> 
> TL
> 
> Rolf   #h



Ja, ja und die nicht erfolgreichen Mefoangler gehen wieder mal leer aus. #c


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Ja, ja und die nicht erfolgreichen Mefoangler gehen wieder mal leer aus. #c



so ist es, nur die harten kommen in den garten und die besten fahren in den westen!
mein andreas konnte in der heissen phase  nicht eine mefo landen, wenn ich dem  jetzt noch ein dickes petri zukommenlasse haut der mir voll einen in die fresse...


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Gestern Abend wieder für 4 Std. an meinem Lieblingsstrand im Wasser gestanden. Zu Anfang noch leicht auflandiger Wind, der dann aber komplett einschlief :c Von da an trieben dann ordentlich Kraut und Algen im Wasser, so daß ein fischen teilweise nicht möglich war #q Stellenweise ging es aber. 
Fisch war reichlich da, sind jedenfalls etliche gesprungen bzw. waren an der Oberfläche. Eine (wohl maßig) habe ich nach kurzem Drill verloren #c

Na ja, die Saison ist wohl noch nicht zu Ende


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Ja, ja und die nicht erfolgreichen Mefoangler gehen wieder mal leer aus. #c



Und was will uns der Verfasser damit sagen!? #c
Viel Erfolg und Glück wünsche ich an dieser Stelle gerne auch den "noch" nicht erfolgreichen Mefoanglern. :m

Wer mich kennt, der weis das ich jedem seinen Fisch gönne.
|kopfkrat
Fast jedem! |rolleyes

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Und was will uns der Verfasser damit sagen!? #c
> Viel Erfolg und Glück wünsche ich an dieser Stelle gerne auch den "noch" nicht erfolgreichen Mefoanglern. :m
> 
> Wer mich kennt, der weis das ich jedem seinen Fisch gönne.
> |kopfkrat
> Fast jedem! |rolleyes
> 
> TL
> 
> Rolf   #h



Na so ganz ernst war es ja auch nicht gemeint.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

lübecker bucht:

hatte am samstag 5 mefos (4 davon zu klein) und noch 4 anfasser, heute abend neuen versuch gestartet:diesmal nur ein fisch, wieder um die 40cm und 3 weitere kontakte
noch keine hornis in sicht|wavey:


----------



## Krabat_11

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Schöner Bericht Rolf, den hattest Du ja schon angekündigt, aber ich komme erst jetzt dazu ihn zu lesen. Auch schöne Bilder von der Bellyboat-Flotte. Das war sicher einer der Tage, von denen Ihr lange noch zehren werdet.

Gruss
Hauke


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Das sind die Berichte die einen über Wasser halten wenn es mal nicht so läuft. Ich hab meine letzte Meerforelle Ende Dezember gefangen. Seit dem fische ich dran vorbei oder verliere sie kurz vor der Landung....2013 ist nicht mein Jahr...


----------



## outang

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

moin
heute zu dritt 
strukkamphuk-
keine mefo
1 horni   ........
auf fliege


----------



## Grönländer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2013*

Pfuuuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

